# Brillen für Brillenträger



## TortureKing (3. Dezember 2004)

Kennt Ihr das auch .... und vor allem zu dieser Jahreszeit ..... ManN fährt überwiegend bei Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit, die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist hoch und die Brille beschlägt oft bei zu langsamer Gangweise oder Pausen. Kontaktlinsen ? ... Geht leider nicht bei allen ......

Abnehmen der Brille und Verzicht hilft einigen ... nicht so den Brillenträgern. Wir schlagen uns meist mit normalen Brillen durch den Busch .... und diese beschlagen noch lieber als das was es als Radbrillen so zu kaufen gibt.

Wer von Euch fährt eine Radbrille mit geschliffenen Gläsern, welche passen hierfür überhaupt, bzw. wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Radbrillen mit optischen Einsätzen ?

Danke für Euere Erfahrungsberichte.

Stephan


----------



## marc (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab ne Oakley Metal Jacket mit geschliffenen Gläsern (auch Oakley). Bin eigentlich zufrieden. Im Sommer beschlägt das Teil bergauf (schwitzen) wie die Sau, im Winter gehts. Quali ist gut. Kulanz von Oakley ist absolut Top   aber bei dem Preis auch kein Wunder. Absolut zugfrei auf jeden Fall. Würd mir aber keine mehr holen weil eindeutig zu teuer. Gibt günstigeres mit Direktschliff.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (3. Dezember 2004)

Tag,

als 'halb-Blinder' mit 8.5 dioptrien und 1.0 Cyl rechts, links bissl besser, liege ich leider deutlich über dem Limit der schicken Möglichkeit, eine 'normale' Radbrille mit r+h Brillenglas zu versehen. Aber, ich habe eine gebogene RayBan Sonnenbrille HMN6 mit grauen (anderen) Gläsern (hellplast grau C) von r+h fertigen lassen. Sehr gute Brille, auch bis +10 to +5 Grad guter Windschutz im Vergleich zu normaler Brille, Beschlagen ist ok...

Leider ist dies eine recht teure Alternative, aber das sind meine 'Glasbausteine' immer. 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## TortureKing (4. Dezember 2004)

Kannst Du mir mal erklären was R+H - Brillengläser sind ?

Sind das spezielle Gläser für Radbrillen, da ja normale optische Gläser in Ihrer vorgegebenen Krümmung ja meist nicht in Radbrillenform zu bringen sind ?

Stephan




			
				schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Tag,
> 
> als 'halb-Blinder' mit 8.5 dioptrien und 1.0 Cyl rechts, links bissl besser, liege ich leider deutlich über dem Limit der schicken Möglichkeit, eine 'normale' Radbrille mit r+h Brillenglas zu versehen. Aber, ich habe eine gebogene RayBan Sonnenbrille HMN6 mit grauen (anderen) Gläsern (hellplast grau C) von r+h fertigen lassen. Sehr gute Brille, auch bis +10 to +5 Grad guter Windschutz im Vergleich zu normaler Brille, Beschlagen ist ok...
> 
> ...


----------



## Duke Lion (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi, R+H heißt Rupp & Hubrach.

Die haben die Möglichkeit in (fast) jede Sportbrille Gläser mit Korrektur einzusetzen. Ich spiele selbst gerade mit dem Gedanken mir solche Gläser zu besorgen. 
Ich besitze zwar eine Adidas Evil Eye mit Inlay, aber das ist nicht wirklich das wahre.. Laut meinem Optiker bekomme ich die Gläser von Rupp & Hubrach in so gut wie jeder Farbe und Stärke für 160.

Eine ganze Menge Geld, aber was solls...


----------



## scooter_werner (5. Dezember 2004)

Hab auch die Adidas, Modell Twini, mit Clip innen. 
Vorteil: bei Rennen fahr ich mit Kontaktlinsen; da kann ich dann den Clip einfach rausnehmen. Schutz gegen Zug ist sehr gut.

Beschlagen tut die Brille vor allem bei feuchter Witterung. Dann 2x2 Gläser zu putzen kannste eigentlich vergessen.

Für mich trotzdem der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## tiffy (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich halte Kontaktlinsen für die eindeutig beste Wahl, dazu fahre ich eine Briko Raider 2, gute Brille aber Rudy Projekt ist besser.
Die Rudy Projekt wird übrigens auch mit ClipIn Option für Brillenträger ausgeliefert.


----------



## Ronja (5. Dezember 2004)

habe auch Rudy Projekt, habe mich dabei allerdings gegen die clipin-option entschieden, weil die Dinger so nahe am Auge waren, daß man sie ständig mit den Wimpern berührt. Die größere Auswahl hat man allerdings mit dieser Variante. Es gibt von Rudy aber eine Brille, wo weiße Gläser reinkommen und der Sonnenschutz davor, die Sonnenschutzgläser sind austauschbar, zum hochklappen und abmachen. Jetzt im Winter fahre ich nur mir den normalen Gläsern und lasse den Sonneschutz weg. Da die Brille recht breit gebaut ist, zieht es trotzdem nicht durch. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. Dezember 2004)

@ Schlappmacher

 Dann bin ich ja blind, habe Rechts -13,0 mit Cyl. -0,50 0° und Links -5,50 mit Cyl. -3,75 und 170°

 @ All

 Kontaktlinsen fallen aus, habe nicht genug Tränenflüssigkeit, sodaß selbst die weichen Dinger immer trocken sind und somit unangenehm. Suche auch schon seit Ewigkeiten eine erschwingliche Radbrille mit Optikclip, ich hab so schon zwei Brillen(1xArbeitsbrille und eine so) und kann mir leider nicht noch eine Dritte für 500Euro leisten, wo ich die Gläser dann auch noch alle zwei Jahre erneuern muß.

 Also habt Ihr Tips für eine erschwingliche Brille für um die 100 Euro?


----------



## blacksurf (5. Dezember 2004)

also ich habe eine Evil-eye mit clip und eine eingeschliffene Oakley.
Und ich kann nur sagen die Oakley trage ich immer die evileye mit clip nie..
Das System mit dem Clip ist nicht optimal, wenn es beschlägt dann beschlagen 4 Gläser ...
Und die Oakley sitzt viel besser.
Eingeschliffene Sportgläser lohnen sich!
Und eine Sportbrille auch schon alleine wegen der Zugluft bei der normalen Brille tränen mir die Augen bei der Abfahrt und das kann zu Augenentzündungen führen - da sind mir meine Augen zu wertvoll!


----------



## kleinbiker (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich fahre derzeit auch eine Oakley mit geschliffenen Gläsern. Bin super zufrieden damit bis auf die Zugfreiheit, die könnte je nach Blickrichtung! un Kopfwinkel besser sein. Beschlägt fast nie (nur manchmal beim pausieren) (Preis etwa 280  in 2004)
Davor habe ich eine SwissEye mit aufgeklebten Gläsern gehabt. Problematisch durch die aufgeklebten dickeren Gläser war der ständige Wimpernkontakt. War auch nicht ganz Zugfrei. (etwa 350 Mark in 2000)
Davor habe ich eine Adidas mit geklipsten Gläsern gehabt, durch den geringen Luftzwischenraum zwischen den beiden Gläsern ist die insbesondere bei kälterem und freuchterem Wetter sehr schnell beschlagen. (etwa 250 Mark in 1996)

Ich habe die Oakey jetzt 2 Jahre. Wenn sie weiter so gut hält, werde ich mir auch wieder eine Oakley holen. Preis hin oder her. Die Funktion und das "unauffälligere" Erscheinungsbild sind mir mehr wert als der höhere Preis. 

Hier im Forum geben einige von uns viele Hundert und Tausend Euros für ihr Bike uns Zubehör aus. Wenn man sich alle 2-4 Jahre eine neue Brille kauft, kommt es da für mich nicht auf 100 Euro an, denn richtiges sehen ist mit das Wichtigste beim Radfahren!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digit (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze die Rudy Project Rydon   und habe kein Problem mit dem Beschlagen. Kosten ca. 90 Euro für die Brille und ca. 20 Euro für den Clip. Leider verändert sich meine Augen sehr schnell, und da lohnt sich die Clip Variante sehr. Und die Gläser bekommt man ja auch in verschiendenen Tönungen. Ich würd sie mir noch mal kaufen. Die Brille gibt es auch in schmal. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## swe68 (6. Dezember 2004)

ich habe die Adidas Evil Eye mit einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn sie beschlägt, dann habe ich die Gläser nicht richtig eingesetzt  Ich habe mir so einen Schaumstoff-Aufsatz gekauft, der Beschlagen (für 5 EUR).
Außerdem sitzt die Brille bei mir ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2004)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, R+H heißt Rupp & Hubrach.
> 
> Die haben die Möglichkeit in (fast) jede Sportbrille Gläser mit Korrektur einzusetzen. (



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es bei allen Sportbrillen geht?
Die Optiker jammern immer rum weil die Gläser zu stark gebogen sind.
Desweiteren, so Metzleroptik (die schleifen auch gewölbte Gläser), kann man die Gläser nur in Fassungen mit der "normaler" Glasaufnahme verbauen. die Meisten Sportbrillen haben ja nur eine Nut in der die Gläser sitzen. Aber bei geschliffenen Gläsern variert ja die Stärke. 
Im Sommer fahre ich mit einer Replay Brille. Die Glaser sind schön gewolbt und schließen auch gut ab. Für den Winter geht das aber nicht. Die Luft ist zu kalt und es zieht dann doch ein wenig. Habe dann noch eine Addidas Sprocket mit einem Clip :kotz:  Beschlägt es zwischen Clip und Brille hat man einfach nur verloren. Der fahrtwind kommt nicht dazwischen. Sieht lustig aus wenn die Brille frei ist und da wo ich durchschaue zwei Nebelpunkte sind  
Versuche jetzt mal Kontaktlinsen mit einer Carrera V8. Die schließt brutal gut.
Ich werde sehn was passiert.


Evtl. Könnet Ihr hier auch mal ein Paar Brillenbilder reistellen. Dann kann man sich auch eine Vorstellung von der Form machen und muss nicht das Netz durchsuchen.

Ach ja, die Sprocket hat ansonsten super Gläser. Schon groß und dicht.
Aber der Clip


----------



## Mara-Thoni (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe auch die Adidas Evil Eye mit Clip.
Sieht zwar bei den klaren Gläsern etwas seltsam aus, ist mir aber driet-egal.
Dank der Wechselscheiben kann ich je nach Bedarf zwischen klaren, orangenen oder dunklen Gläsern variieren.

Erst gestern bin ich wieder mit klaren Gläsern gefahren und hatte keinerlei Probleme.

Die Brille beschlägt bei mir nur ganz selten, außer wenn ich mal zum pinköln stehen bleibe...

Einziger Nachteil der Brille: Die Wechselscheiben verkratzen sehr schnell !


----------



## Elmar (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin auch Brillenträger und fahre mit der Adidas Evil Eye und dem optischen Clip.
Und damit die Gläser nicht beschlagen, behandle ich sie mit einem Spezialmittel !
Es nennt sich "Ultra Stop" von Sigmapharm, erhältlich beim Optiker. Wird auch in der Medizin verwendet, um zB optische Geräte wie kleine Kameralinsen, die in den Bauchraum geschoben werden vor dem Beschlagen zu schützen.
Natürlich hält die aufgesprühte Beschichtung nur bis zum nächsten Putzen, aber die Wirkung ist phänomenal


----------



## wolle01 (6. Dezember 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt von Rudy aber eine Brille, wo weiße Gläser reinkommen und der Sonnenschutz davor, die Sonnenschutzgläser sind austauschbar, zum hochklappen und abmachen. Jetzt im Winter fahre ich nur mir den normalen Gläsern und lasse den Sonneschutz weg. Da die Brille recht breit gebaut ist, zieht es trotzdem nicht durch. Gruß Ronja.



"Perception" oder so ähnlich nennt sich das Teil. Leistet mir Sommers wie Winters gute Dienste.  

Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (6. Dezember 2004)

R+H Homepage: http://www.rh-brillenglas.de/sports-fassungen.phtml

für diese Brillen soll es auf jeden Fall Gläser geben. Oakley liefert soweit ich weiß für alle Modelle Gläser mit korrektur.

Es gibt ja sogar die Möglichkeit in die Scheibe einer M-Frame ein Glas mit Korrektur einzusetzen. Find ich recht interessant, Oakley hat meiner ansicht nach die geilsten Brillen. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ne Splice, hab mir dann die Evil Eye gekauft da ich dachte es gäbe keine Gläser mit Stärke für die Splice  . Aber ne neue kaufen...nee, ist zu teuer...

Gruß!


----------



## mouse-on-bike (6. Dezember 2004)

wolle01 schrieb:
			
		

> "Perception" oder so ähnlich nennt sich das Teil. Leistet mir Sommers wie Winters gute Dienste.
> 
> Wolle


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen, fahre damit seit 4,5 Monaten und das Teil ist einfach nur   

mouse


----------



## El Papa (6. Dezember 2004)

Die Rudy Project Perception hat den grossen Vorteil, dass es eine fast "normale" Brille ist, an die dann die eigentlichen Sonnenschutzgläser drangeclipst werden. Da schleift dann keine Wimper am Glas und nix. Bei Nichtbrauchen einfach die Sonnenschutzgläser wegnehmen und weiterfahren. Es zieht dann etwas mehr aber ist trotzdem gut. Fahre damit sein ca. 16 Monaten und bin super zufrieden. Einziger unschöner Punkt, der aber eher was mit Gefühl zu tun hat. Konstruktionsbedingt ist alles am Bügel in der Mitte montiert und es fehlt dadurch etwas an Stabilität. Ist ein rein subjektives Gefühl, was bisher zu keinerlei Problemen geführt hat. Noch ein Plus, die Brille kommt mit schlagfester und praktischer Kunststoffschachtel sowie Aufbewahrungsbeutel.


----------



## Eisbär (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche bei Globetrotter die Rudy Project Kerosene (89,-) mit clip (49,-) geholt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. das Teil ist super verarbeitet. Der Abstand vom Clip zu den Wimpern ist wohl recht knapp, aber ich denke, daß das so gehen wird. 
Zu den "serienmäßigen" graugetönten Scheiben hab ich mit noch welche in oragne und in klar geholt.
Der Clip ist gerade zum verglasen beim Optiker (36,-). Ich denke, daß ich ihn am Dommerstag bekommen und spätestens am WE die erste Tour fahre.
Dann werde ich berichten wie die Brille im Einsatz taugt.

 Eisbär


----------



## Torsten (7. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab seit kurzen endlich die UVEX Lightning mit eingepaßten Gläsern.  Die Brille wurde in die Schweiz zum einpassen geschickt und war günstiger, als die Gläser von R+H

Vorteil der UVEX, man sieht den Clip nicht, da nicht vorhanden und hat trotzdem noch Wechselgläser, die einfach davorgeschoben werden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## gt-liebhaber (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

  also Leute danke schon mal für die zahlreichen Tips.
  Habe mir jetzt schon mal die Brillen von Adidas und Rudy-Project angeschaut.

 Die Rudy-project Perception und die anderen Modelle fallen aus, da die Clips max. bis +/- Dioptrien gehen. Ich habe wie oben geschrieben, leider -13 Dioptrien auf dem rechten Auge. Und auch der Cyl.Wert scheint ausschlaggebend zu sein, zumindest bei den Brillen ohne ClipOn. Und bei den Adidas Brillen steht gleich gar kein max. möglicher Wert drin.

 Für mich wird also nicht die Qual der zu großen Auswahl ausschlaggebend sein, sondern eher das Suchen nach einer zu meiner Sehstärke passenden Sportbrille.

  Also hat jemand ähnlich große Werte und schon eine passende Sportbrille gefunden?

  Offtopic: Mit meiner Sehschwäche konnte ich zu Ostzeiten nur in der Universitätsaugenklinik Magdeburg behandelt werden, war also durch die damals schnell fortschreitende Verschlechterung oft zweimal im Jahr dort. Ich war sozusagen eine kleine Sensation: 1 unter 100000 mit solch schlechten Werten in dem jungen Alter.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (8. Dezember 2004)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Rudy-project Perception und die anderen Modelle fallen aus...
> Und bei den Adidas Brillen steht gleich gar kein max. möglicher Wert drin.
> 
> ....


Servus,

ich fahre mit der _"Alpina Swing 30"_ und stelle fest das es eher ein Ausnahmegestell ist, da hier keiner einen Bericht darüber geschrieben hat.





Die Brille hat keinem Clip sondern die geschliffenen Gläser werden in die Brille eingelassen und farbige Kunststoffscheiben werden einfach darüber geclipst.(Bild) Ich bin persönlich sehr zufrieden mit der Brille. Ich kann die Gläser überall  zu normalen Preisen wieder bestellen.
Für mich persönlich ein Clou: Durch die Verstellung der Neigung der Brille an den Bügeln kann man das Beschlagen der Brille beeinflussen. Somit kann ich nicht sagen dass ich bei Kälte bei Wärme oder Bergauf -ab die Brille beschlägt.
Nachteil: Gestell und Kunststoffscheiben sind "sauteuer"!


----------



## El Papa (8. Dezember 2004)

Kann sein, dass ich mich täusche, aber ich glaube es gibt von Uvex sowas ähnliches wie die Alpina des Vorschreibers. Dabei ist ein leicht gespanntes Klarglas der Halter der Gläser und die Farbfolie wird davorgeclipst.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (8. Dezember 2004)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Dabei ist ein leicht gespanntes Klarglas der Halter der Gläser und die Farbfolie wird davorgeclipst.


Exakt so ist das Prinzip der Alpina Brille.


----------



## Torsten (9. Dezember 2004)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein, dass ich mich täusche, aber ich glaube es gibt von Uvex sowas ähnliches wie die Alpina des Vorschreibers. Dabei ist ein leicht gespanntes Klarglas der Halter der Gläser und die Farbfolie wird davorgeclipst.




 genauso ist es.  Die Brille kostet so ca. 90 EUR, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.  Ein getöntes (bei mir blau) und ein oranges Glas ist noch dabei. Ferner Etui und Schutzbeutel.  Ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wie ich finde.  

Hab auch noch eine Adidas mit der Cliplösung, aber die ann man halt nur zum biken aufsetzen, bei ener Mehrtagestour sieht das schon ganz schön löd aus, wenn man Abends mit einer getönten Radbrille durch die Gegend läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-Rico (13. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab auch ewig gesucht um ne Radbrille zu finden, die gut aussieht und nich all zu teuer is.
Versuche: Rudy Projekt Perception -> klobig, schwer, teuer
2.Versuch: ALPINA PSO FOUR  = ENDLÖSUNG
also die Brille sieht richtig gut aus ( wie ne normale Wechselscheibenbrille, nur halz mit Optik-Einsatz)  und liegt auch preislich noch halbwegs im erschwinglichen Bereich.
130 +50 Gläser, dafür gibts für 130 : Schönes Gestell, Wechselgläser(gelb,orange,schwarz), stabile Tasche, Microfaser Putztuch
ich find das n faires angebot. 
Denn wenn ich hier so sachen wie Oakley(eh schon teuer, aber geil  ) und dann mit Direktverglasung lese, dann tränen mir die Augen.
 Und da kann man die Gläser nich wechseln...

so siehts aus:


----------



## RooXman (17. Dezember 2004)

An die Wimpernkratzer von Rudy und Co.

 Wenn man die Nasenstütze so verstellt(-biegt), dass die Brille etwas mehr vom Gesicht weg sitzt, oder höher, dann passt das. Die Halterung ist aus gut verformbarem Material.


----------



## Mountie700 (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

Habe eine Adidas Evil Eye mit Gläsern von R+H. Ist eine sehr gute Variante. Vorher mit Clip gefahren, war aber immer sehr schnell beschlagen und immer sehr nah am Auge so das der Schweiß schon schnell runter lief. Für die Gläser habe ich 169 gezahlt. Plus 110 für die Brille. Eine Oklay fand  ich schön sollte aber 249 + 225 für die geschliffenen gläser. Das fand ich dann doch happy.

Gruß Frank


----------



## GTruni (7. Januar 2005)

Tipp gegen beschlagene Brillengläser:

- reinige die Brillengläser (immer nass, damit diese nicht zerkratzen!) und reibe diese trocken 
- nimm ein Stück trockene Handseife
- fahr damit über jedes Brillenglas (Innenseite, dort wo es anläuft  )
- verreibe den Seifenstrich mit einem weichen Stück Tuch 

8-tung:  
putze niemals eine Brille trocken (wirkt wie Schleifpapier), insbesonders nie Kunststoffgläser - auch wenn sich dein Optiker freuen würde  


Dies ist ein alter Trick aus meiner Motorradzeit. Hat immer funktioniert mit meinem Helmvisier auch bei stundenlanger Regenfahrt (Zürich...Calais). 
Einzig, wenn Wasser reinläuft - dann schäumts auf...


----------



## Rookie 2005 (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo zus.,


> - reinige die Brillengläser (immer nass, damit diese nicht zerkratzen!) und reibe diese trocken


 ja, kann ich nur bestätigen! Noch ´nen guter Tip zum trocken reiben: nehmt am besten Microfasertücher/-lappen. Mit diesen können ganz einfach Ablagerungen wie: Fett von Fingern,... ganz leicht ohne schmieren entfernt werden.
Gibts in jedem Supermarkt für rund 2 & können nach verdrecken auch warm gewaschen werden. Von diesen chem. nassen Brillenputztüchern könnt ihr dann getrost die Finger lassen!

Meine Brille: Rudy Projekt Ekynox 
Vorteile: sehr guter Windschutz, Top Qualität, Bügel in viele Richtungen verstellbar, viele Wechselgläser, Preis noch ok (-> I-net Händler)
Nachteile: Clip passt mir leider nicht, benutzte darum Contactlinsen


----------



## www.jagger (9. Januar 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich fahre mit der _"Alpina Swing 30"_ und stelle fest das es eher ein Ausnahmegestell ist, da hier keiner einen Bericht darüber geschrieben hat.
> 
> ...



Sauteuer   das war die günstigste Variante die ich finden konnte!Bin damit ebenfalls super zufrieden und habe 119,- Euro inkl. Gäser bezahlt   Inzwischen habe ich auch alle möglichen Wechselaufsätze probiert und kann als Universalscheibe nur die Gelbe empfehlen.


----------



## timmay (11. Januar 2005)

hallo ich bin optiker und wir haben auf arbeit adidas und rudi project da diese von der kulanz bei schäden am besten sind und die verglasung bei fast allen modellen möglich ist naturlich sind die oben genannten stärken doch enorm aber auch da geht einiges mit den clips von rudi project da diese aus metall sind und sich ganz normal wie eine brille verglasen lassen bei adidas bin ich da eher skeptisch da diese clips doch eher weich sind
rudi project hat noch einen entscheidenen vorteil und zwar der preis die fangen bei ca 65 euro netto an und gehen bis ca 170 euro netto die sind dann aber schon zum hochklappen um die brille gar nicht mehr abzunehmen 
und alle sind mit vielen farbigen gläsern zu bekommen zum beispiel "racing red" das ist meiner meinung nach das ideale allround-glas falls jemand interesse hat kann er ja mal bei uns reinschauen  http://www.brille-24.net ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen achso und die firma rodenstock bietet jetz auch sportgläser an sogar im gleitsichtbereich r+h hat sich da ja eher auf einstärken spezialisiert


----------



## cedartec (27. Januar 2005)

Adidas Gazelle Climacool, die passte bei mir am Besten, mit Innenclip mit Gläsern in meiner Stärke. Die einzige Brille, die auch breit genug war und zudem deren Innenclip für Brillengläser auch breit genug war. Die Evil Eyes war diesbezüglich viel zu schmal, wie leider auch Rudy'S Project. Jetzt bei der Kälte beschlägt sie nicht und ist bis jetzt angenehm zu tragen. Zusätzlich gibt es längere Nasenpads, so dass man mit den Wimpern nicht so nah am Brillenglas-Clip ist. Eine Sonnenbrillen und eine orange Verglasung kommt mit (Hersteller ist eigentlich: www.silhouette.com). Der Wermutstropfen bleibt der Preis, der isz ja fast schon in Oakley Höhen. Aber bis jetzt ist es die einzige, die überhaupt funktioniert. Ich habe (2.7 auf beiden Augen).

Cheers, cedartec


----------



## GlanDas (29. Januar 2005)

was haltet ihr von geschliffenen Brillengläser?
hab eine Brille im onlineshop gesehen für ca 120 mit geschliffenen gläsern in meiner stärke.
wollt nur ma wissen ob es nachteile dabei gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (29. Januar 2005)

Was meinst du mit geschliffenen Brillengläsern??


 Im Moment fahre ich aufgrund meiner hohen Dioptrien (siehe Anfang des Threads) im Sommer immer mit einer normalen Brille + einem speziell auf den Brillenrahmen zugeschliffenen Sonnenbrillenaufsatz.
 Damit die Brillen bei großen Stärken einigermaßen gut aussehen, man also nicht so soll von der Seite sieht, wie stark die Brille ist, bin ich gezwungen ziemlich kleine Brillenrahmen zu verwenden.
 Aber leider kommt so die Sonne immer irgendwo durch und der Windschutz ist auch nicht sehr berauschend.

 Ich konnte noch keine Sportbrille auftun, die sich höher als 10 Diotrien verglsen/einglasen läßt.

 PS: Ich habe trotz meiner starken Sehschwäche keine Kunststoffgläser in meinen Brillen, allein schon wegen der Kratzerempfindlichkeit. Reinigen tu ich Sie auch nur mit Microfasertüchern. Meine Arbeitsbrille (Adidas A 938) hab ich schon seit 2000 und ich kann da trotz der Staub-und Dreckbelastung die in einer LKW-Werkstatt herscht immer noch gut durchgucken. Keine schwerwiegenden Kratzer trotz Trockenreinigung.


----------



## cedartec (29. Januar 2005)

@KinG Fly
Geschliffene, d.h. also Brillengläser Deiner Stärke in der Brille ist schon ok. Meistens, wie bei Sport- bzw. Radbrillen, sind die Gläder stark gewölbt, was die "geschliffenen" gleich ne Kante teurer macht, zudem hat man mir beim Optiker erklärt, ab bestimmten Sehstärken wird das Glas nach hinten in die Wölbung hinein schon arg dick. Ein einziges Problem gibt es, Du musst Dich festlegen ob es Sonnenbrille oder nur leicht getönt sein soll, denn wechseln ist ja nicht.

cheers, cedartec


----------



## GlanDas (31. Januar 2005)

okay danke für die antworten,
hab "Nur" -1,5 dioptrien und ich denke dabei geht das schon in ordnung.
Werd mich für ne ichtige sonnenbrille entscheiden weil sonst zieh ich meine Brille auf


----------



## Deleted 9600 (7. März 2005)

www.jagger schrieb:
			
		

> Sauteuer   das war die günstigste Variante die ich finden konnte!Bin damit ebenfalls super zufrieden und habe 119,- Euro inkl. Gäser bezahlt   Inzwischen habe ich auch alle möglichen Wechselaufsätze probiert und kann als Universalscheibe nur die Gelbe empfehlen.



Diese Alpina Swing habe ich mir heute mal bei Optik Walter in Dachau angesehen, begeistern konnte ich mich für diese Schweisserbrille aber nicht, die sieht in natura noch 10mal beschissener aus, als auf dem Werbefoto da.

Dort gabs auch noch ein Rudy Project Modell, gar nicht so schlecht, jedoch würde ich gern noch ein paar andere Modelle vorher ansehen...

Kann mir jemand Optiker / Sportgeschäfte im Münchner Norden nennen, die bei solchen Brillen eine brauchbare Auswahl haben?

Danke und Gruß

Hotzi


----------



## gon (8. März 2005)

Ich habe auch die Evil Eye mit Innenclip, aber so ganz glücklich bin ich damit nicht. Wenn ich mit dem rechten Auge nach links bzw. mit dem linken Auge nach rechts schaue, wird das Bild unscharf. Und das schon bei leichten Abweichungen von der mitte. D.h. wenn ich z.B. nach rechts schaue, sieht das linke Auge unscharf und umgekehrt. War deshalb nochmal beim Optiker, der meint aber das wäre normal durch die Krümmung des Clips. Kann das aber nicht ganz glauben, weil es für mich die Brille fast untauglich macht

Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand, oder sind meine Gläser nur nicht richtig geschliffen?

gon


----------



## Jogi (8. März 2005)

Ich hab ne Oakley Twenty mit eingepasseten Gläsern - nicht die org. Oakley Gläser, sondern vom Optiker mit orangefarbener Tönung. Die Tönung ist ideal auch im Dämmerlicht. Die Brille sitzt bombensicher durch Gummierung am Nasensteg und an den Bügeln.
Ich trag die Brille nicht nur beim Radfahren, auch zum Joggen, Bergsteigen, Wandern ideal.  

Gruß Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (8. März 2005)

gon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand, oder sind meine Gläser nur nicht richtig geschliffen?
> 
> gon



Ich glaube, die Gläser sind nicht richtig geschliffen. So stark ist der Clip nicht gekrümmt und ich habe das PRoblem definitiv nicht.
Hast Du ein spezielles Augenproblem?


----------



## Jogi (8. März 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich fahre mit der _"Alpina Swing 30"_ und stelle fest das es eher ein Ausnahmegestell ist, da hier keiner einen Bericht darüber geschrieben hat.



...ist das ne Taucherbrille???
Mal im Ernst - ich würd mich mit so nem Monster auf der Nase nicht aus dem Haus trauen. Wenn mich da jemand sieht!?! :kotz:


----------



## gon (8. März 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, die Gläser sind nicht richtig geschliffen. So stark ist der Clip nicht gekrümmt und ich habe das PRoblem definitiv nicht.
> Hast Du ein spezielles Augenproblem?



Nö, einfach nur kurzsichtig bei -2.25. Mit meiner normalen Brille habe ich das Problem ja auch nicht. Dann werde ich doch nochmal zum Optiker gehen. Der Spass war ja auch nicht gerade billig.

gon


----------



## Deleted 9600 (8. März 2005)

Jogi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das ne Taucherbrille???
> Mal im Ernst - ich würd mich mit so nem Monster auf der Nase nicht aus dem Haus trauen. Wenn mich da jemand sieht!?! :kotz:



Du must die Dir mal in echt ansehen... zum Abgewöhnen...


----------



## swe68 (8. März 2005)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Du must die Dir mal in echt ansehen... zum Abgewöhnen...



ich finde die gar nicht so schlecht.
Nur der Lichteinfall von der Seite ist zu heftig, weil die Folie nicht ganz rum geht.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (8. März 2005)

Die kleineren für schmale Köpfe gehen noch, aber die breiten werden auch höher, und da wirds dann echt abartig.


----------



## cedartec (8. März 2005)

@Gon
Wie steht's denn beim Geradeausschauen? Ich hatte die Evil Eyes und die Gazelle von Adidas probiert und der Evil Eyes Clip ist definitiv schmaler, für mich völlig ungeeigenet, bei der Gazelle geht's noch. Mir wurde bei Optik Wagner erklärt, dass wegen der Krümmung (steht glaube ich auf deren Webseite) der Clip-Gläser die Stärke etwas anders gerechnet wird. Also ich habe -2.26 und -1.75 und bin ganz zufrieden. Einzig was noch nachgerüstet wird ist der Umbau auf den Nasenclip mit dem weiteren Abstand, mir sind sonst die Clipgläser zu nahe an den  Augenbrauen.

@Hotzi
Schau mal ob einer die Gazelle ClimaCool hat, funzt gut und ist bei Optik Wagner 50 Euronen günstiger (mit Innenclip) verglichen zum Optiker vor Ort, wenigstens hier in Kelheim.

Cheers, gerhard


----------



## Deleted 9600 (8. März 2005)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @Hotzi
> Schau mal ob einer die Gazelle ClimaCool hat, funzt gut und ist bei Optik Wagner 50 Euronen günstiger (mit Innenclip) verglichen zum Optiker vor Ort, wenigstens hier in Kelheim.
> 
> Cheers, gerhard



Danke, auf Bildern sieht die schon mal gut aus.

Gruß

Hotzi


----------



## Deleted 9600 (8. März 2005)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> bei Optik Wagner 50 Euronen günstiger (mit Innenclip) verglichen zum Optiker vor Ort, wenigstens hier in Kelheim.
> 
> Cheers, gerhard



Welcher Optik Wagner?


----------



## gon (8. März 2005)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @Gon
> Wie steht's denn beim Geradeausschauen?



Gerade aus ist alles bestens. Aber sobald ich eben auch nur etwas zur Seite schaue wird es unscharf. Habe jetzt nur mal den Clip probiert (ohne die Brille), und wenn ich ein Glas gerade halte so das eine Linse senkrecht zur Blickrichtung steht kann ich in jede Richtung ohne Probleme sehen. Das ganze scheint also durch die Krümmung des Clips zu kommen. 



			
				cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig was noch nachgerüstet wird ist der Umbau auf den Nasenclip mit dem weiteren Abstand, mir sind sonst die Clipgläser zu nahe an den  Augenbrauen.



Was ist den das für ein Umbau, bzw. wie soll das gehen? Der Clip ist doch direkt an den Gläsern?

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (8. März 2005)

@Gon
Ich hatte mir das Teil vor Ort angeschaut und die hatten mir 2 Varianten gezeigt, den normalen Nasenbügel und einen etwas längeren, beide für Kunden, die sie bestellt hatten waren schon mit dem entsprechenden Innenclip verbunden, dann hatte ich extra bei Optik Wagner mit lngem Nasenbügel/clip bestellt und bekam die Gläser am kurzen Bügel befestigt und einen langen separat geliefert, was natürlich nicht in meinem Sinne war. Bei Nachfragen sollte es das zuerst nicht anders geben, bis ich dann aber wiederholt habe, dass ich so ein Teil schon auf der Nase hatte. Dann haben die sich mit Adidas in Verbindung gesetzt und siehe da, es gibt ihn, steht nur nicht im Katalog. Wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist schicke ich meine Brille ein und bekomme die Gläser getauscht (beim jetzigen Wetter der letzten Wochen, war ich froh sie bei der Fahrt zur Arbeit auf der Nase zu haben). Das Verhalten von dem Laden war doch sehr korrekt.
Was Deinen Clip anbelangt, wenn Du alles sehen kannst wenn er gerade ist, dann ist er für die Krümmung falsch berechnet möglicherweise.

@Hotzi
Den Kontakt habe ich über ebay, aber die verkaufen auch so:
http://stores.ebay.de/WagnerOptik_W0QQssPageNameZl2QQtZkm
Ich dachte als Du von Optik Wagner sprachst, dass Du die meinst.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Deleted 9600 (8. März 2005)

Ne Optik Walter heisst der hier.


----------



## cedartec (9. März 2005)

@Hotzi
Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  ...habe ich nicht richtig hingeschaut.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche,

cheers, gerhard


----------



## raymund (9. März 2005)

gon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch die Evil Eye mit Innenclip, aber so ganz glücklich bin ich damit nicht. Wenn ich mit dem rechten Auge nach links bzw. mit dem linken Auge nach rechts schaue, wird das Bild unscharf. Und das schon bei leichten Abweichungen von der mitte. D.h. wenn ich z.B. nach rechts schaue, sieht das linke Auge unscharf und umgekehrt. War deshalb nochmal beim Optiker, der meint aber das wäre normal durch die Krümmung des Clips. Kann das aber nicht ganz glauben, weil es für mich die Brille fast untauglich macht
> 
> Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand, oder sind meine Gläser nur nicht richtig geschliffen?
> 
> gon



Genau dasselbe Problem habe ich auch.
Geradeaus ist die Sicht eigentlich überscharf. Wenn ich die Augen etwas bewege, ist ein Focussieren fast unmöglich. 
Beim Fahren habe ich den Eindruck, als ob ich einen halben Meter tiefer sitzen würde. 
Die heutige Fahrt zur Arbeit war sehr abenteuerlich, extremer Tunnelblick , bei Ampelstops mehrfach an den Masten, an denen ich mich abstütze, vorbeigegriffen. 
Ich glaube so fährt man eher wenn man mindestens 2 Promille intus hat.
An ein Befahren von Mountainbikestrecken ist so nicht zu denken.

Zudem ist die Zugluft an den Augen deutlich stärker verglichen mit meiner normalen Brille. Nach ca. 5km waren Brille und Clip so beschlagen, daß ich fast nichts mehr gesehen habe.

Ich werde damit heute noch zum Optiker gehen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## gon (9. März 2005)

Dann bin ich immerhin nicht alleine. Sag mal bescheid was der Optiker sagt, ich kann erste nächste Woche wieder hin. Als ich das erste mal da war hat er den Clip etwas gerade gebogen. Wurde dadurch etwas besser, aber bei weitem nicht ausreichend.

Also von der Zugluft her finde ich die Brille klasse. Da zieht nix und beschlagen tut die bei mir auch nicht, ausser beim halten. Aber sobald ich wieder lsofahre ist die sofort klar.

gon


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. März 2005)

gon schrieb:
			
		

> Also von der Zugluft her finde ich die Brille klasse. Da zieht nix und beschlagen tut die bei mir auch nicht, ausser beim halten. Aber sobald ich wieder lsofahre ist die sofort klar.
> 
> gon


Ich brauche eine die auch stehend nicht beschlägt, da ich sie auch für Bergtouren verwenden möchte.


----------



## Jodok (9. März 2005)

Also ich habe auch die Alpina. Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt sie wohl keinen aber ein paar gravierende Vorteile hat das Teil:
wechselbare Scheiben
sehr guter Schutz vor Windeinflüssen
Neigungsverstellung - wirkt sich auf die Belüftung aus
die optischen Gläser ergeben eine Sicht wie bei der normalen Brille
Preis ist OK
und für mich besonders wichtig:
die Alpina drückt nicht mit dem Bügel auf die Schläfe um zu halten wie z.B. die Addidas, die zweifellos wesentlich cooler/schöner aussieht.
Das letzte Argument ist für mich sehr bzw. alles entscheidend, weil ich innerhalb von nur 5 Minuten erhebliche Kopfschmerzen bekomme, wenn der Bügel auf die Schläfe drückt. Das geht vielleicht auch anderen so.

Wenn das problemlos möglich ist, finde ich allerdings ohnedies Kontaktlinsen, möglichst Tages- oder Wochenlinsen und ne normale Sonnenbrille dazu die elegantere und auch bessere, weil leichtere Lösung zum sporteln.

Jetzt noch eine Frage, um mich vollends zu outen: 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Gleitsichtbrillen bzw. anders gefragt, gibt es hier jemand der eine Gleitsicht-Sportbrille benutzt bzw. ist das überhaupt ratsam? ich fahre derzeit halt mit ner reinen Fernbrille und verzichte auf den Nahbereich; mit der kleinen Einschränkung, dass z.B. Kartenstudium bei längeren Touren etwas mühsamer ausfallen kann. 

jules


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2005)

gon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also von der Zugluft her finde ich die Brille klasse. Da zieht nix und beschlagen tut die bei mir auch nicht, ausser beim halten. Aber sobald ich wieder lsofahre ist die sofort klar.
> 
> gon



Bei mir beschlägt sie nie   
Überprüfe mal den Sitz der Gläser. Es gibt noch so ein Schaumgummiteil zum auf-die-Brille-klipsen, das wirkt auch gegen Beschlag.

@ jules
wg. Bergtouren
Die Evil Eye ist 4000er-tauglich 
Stört bei der Alpina nicht, dass sie seitlich nicht gänzlich vor der Sonne schützt? Lt. Abbildung ist da eine Lücke.


----------



## gon (9. März 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir beschlägt sie nie
> Überprüfe mal den Sitz der Gläser. Es gibt noch so ein Schaumgummiteil zum auf-die-Brille-klipsen, das wirkt auch gegen Beschlag.



Das Schaumgummiteil ist drann. Dachte eigentlich wenn ich es abmache bekommt die Brille eher mehr Lüftung. Aber wie gesagt beschlägt die bei mir nur im Stehen. Und bei der Menge die ausdampfe irgendwie verständlich 

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharpe (9. März 2005)

gon schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, einfach nur kurzsichtig bei -2.25. Mit meiner normalen Brille habe ich das Problem ja auch nicht. Dann werde ich doch nochmal zum Optiker gehen. Der Spass war ja auch nicht gerade billig.
> 
> gon




ich hab das Problem auch mit meiner Rudy und Innenclip, daher nutze ich sie auch nicht, tolle Geldverschwendung.
Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich es ganz lasse oder mit ne Sportbrille mit eingefassten Gläsern nehme.
Mein Optiker meinte übrigens auch das wäre normal.
Beim Biken behindert das aber total


----------



## the.brain (9. März 2005)

sharpeich schrieb:
			
		

> hab das Problem auch mit meiner Rudy und Innenclip, daher nutze ich sie auch nicht, tolle Geldverschwendung....


Ich habe eine Rudy Rydon mit Clip.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. weder Euer "Tunnelblick" noch Wimpernschubbern an der Scheibe. Und gegen Beschlagen gibt es genug mögliche Massnahmen z.B. den Seifentrick.


----------



## Santa Cruiser (9. März 2005)

Ich habe mir auch mal einen Innenclip anfertigen lassen (Bollé Vigilante), aufgrund der optischen Verzerrungen konnte ich mit dieser Brille allerdings auch nicht geradeaus gehen - geschweige denn biken...  

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal einen Versuch mit harten Kontaktlinsen (lt. Augenarzt notwendig wg. Cylinder) gemacht, diese aber nicht vertragen, so dass ich diese Möglichkeit eigentlich ausgeschlossen hatte.

Mein Optiker hat mir dann aber geraten, es einfach mal mit weichen Eintages-Linsen zu probieren - und das klappt hervorragend!    Erreiche damit zwar nicht ganz 100 % Sehleistung, aber zum Biken reicht es allemal. Ich kann daher nur raten, es einfach mal zu versuchen, ein Test sollte eigentlich bei jedem Optiker kostenlos möglich sein!


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. März 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Optiker hat mir dann aber geraten, es einfach mal mit weichen Eintages-Linsen zu probieren - und das klappt hervorragend!    Erreiche damit zwar nicht ganz 100 % Sehleistung, aber zum Biken reicht es allemal. Ich kann daher nur raten, es einfach mal zu versuchen, ein Test sollte eigentlich bei jedem Optiker kostenlos möglich sein!


Ich machs auch so, aber ne Brille wäre mir echt lieber, da mich das rein/rausfummeln der Linsen nervt.


----------



## Santa Cruiser (9. März 2005)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich machs auch so, aber ne Brille wäre mir echt lieber, da mich das rein/rausfummeln der Linsen nervt.



Wobei das wirklich Übungssache ist. Am Anfang hing ich da zum Teil auch ne viertel Stunde vorm Spiegel, inzwischen geht's (meistens   ) ganz fix!

Als Vorteil empfinde ich es ferner, auch ohne Brille noch was sehen zu können. Brille mit dunklen Gläsern kann z. B. im dunklen Wald schonmal stören.


----------



## gon (9. März 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei das wirklich Übungssache ist. Am Anfang hing ich da zum Teil auch ne viertel Stunde vorm Spiegel, inzwischen geht's (meistens   ) ganz fix!


Das ist wirklich übungssache. Ich mach das mittlerweile im dunkeln und mit Ölverschmierten Fingern   



			
				Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Als Vorteil empfinde ich es ferner, auch ohne Brille noch was sehen zu können. Brille mit dunklen Gläsern kann z. B. im dunklen Wald schonmal stören.


Das spricht wirklich für die Linsen. Ich setzt die Brille halt auch gerne beim hochfahren ab und das geht nur mit Linsen. Allerdings für den Weg zur Arbeit will ich nicht extra Linsen anziehen, deshalb habe ich mir halt den Clip geholt.

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jodok (9. März 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir beschlägt sie nie
> Überprüfe mal den Sitz der Gläser. Es gibt noch so ein Schaumgummiteil zum auf-die-Brille-klipsen, das wirkt auch gegen Beschlag.
> 
> @ jules
> ...



Der seitlich offene Teil ist bei der Alpina soweit hinten, dass von dort kein Licht auf das Auge einstrahlen kann. Wenn du die Alpina genauer ansiehst, bemerkst du auch, dass der Bügel selbst recht kurz ist, d.h. das Glas ist sehr weit seitlich nach hinten reichend. 

Ich habe auch auf hochalpinen Schitouren mit der Alpina keinerlei Problem dahingehend, dass sonnenlicht oder UV seitlich auf das Auge fällt. Im übrigen ist die Alpina gerade auch für Schitouren bzw. hochalpines Gelände bestens geeignet; viele meiner Freunde und Bekannten verwenden das nicht-optische Modell speziell zum Schitouren gehen, weil die Brille so gut "zumacht". 
Beste Érfahrungen habe ich mit der Brille auch beim Paragleiten, einerseits wegen dem guten Schutz vor Zugluft und andererseits wegen der weitestgehend uneingeschränkten Seitensicht - wichtig, um beim "kurbeln" nicht versehentlich zu kollidieren (hier sind Brillen mit breiten und weit nach vorne reichenden Bügeln sozusagen der Tod).


----------



## cedartec (9. März 2005)

@gon und Hotzi
Beschlagen tut die Gazelle Climacool während der Fahrt nicht, im Stehen auch nicht, so man nicht aktiv ne Menge feuchtwarme Luft reinbläst (Nase putzen). Aber dann ist es nach ein 2 Bewegungen mit dem Kopf auch wieder gegessen. Wie es beim Bergsteigen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Rundumsicht mit der Brille bin ich seit den Zeiten der schicken Kleinrillengläser-Brillen eh nicht mehr gewöhnt. Früher reichte Augen bewegen, jetzt muss der Kopf mehrmachen  .

Generell würde auf die Schläfe drücken mich auch verrückt machen, ich brauche eh immer grosse Gestelle, von daher war ich froh die Gazelle gefunden zu haben. Was ich nervig finde, sind die eher schmalen Innenclips. Es gibt auch Optiker, welche in Sportbrillen direkt einglasen, aber das kann je nach Geschäft und Brillengestell schweineteuer werden.

Die Alpina mag zwar zweckmässig sein, aber ich fand das Design auch eher abschreckend, erinnerte mich an Skibrille.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. März 2005)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @gon und Hotzi
> Beschlagen tut die Gazelle Climacool während der Fahrt nicht, im Stehen auch nicht, so man nicht aktiv ne Menge feuchtwarme Luft reinbläst (Nase putzen). Aber dann ist es nach ein 2 Bewegungen mit dem Kopf auch wieder gegessen. Wie es beim Bergsteigen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Rundumsicht mit der Brille bin ich seit den Zeiten der schicken Kleinrillengläser-Brillen eh nicht mehr gewöhnt. Früher reichte Augen bewegen, jetzt muss der Kopf mehrmachen  .
> 
> Generell würde auf die Schläfe drücken mich auch verrückt machen, ich brauche eh immer grosse Gestelle, von daher war ich froh die Gazelle gefunden zu haben. Was ich nervig finde, sind die eher schmalen Innenclips. Es gibt auch Optiker, welche in Sportbrillen direkt einglasen, aber das kann je nach Geschäft und Brillengestell schweineteuer werden.
> ...




Wenn ich das Alles so lese -> bleib ich wohl besser bei Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## cedartec (9. März 2005)

@Hotzi

   
Verstehe ich nicht, bei mir passt's gut und ich habe bisher keine Kontaktlinsen verwendet.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. März 2005)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @Hotzi
> 
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht, bei mir passt's gut und ich habe bisher keine Kontaktlinsen verwendet.
> ...



Das Finden der passenden Brlle scheint Zufall zu sein, ich brauch nen laden mit großer Auswahl und beurteilen wie das mit der seitlichen Schärfe ist, kann ich erst wenn ich die passenden Gläser habe.

Passts dann nicht -> Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen.

Danke und Gruß

Hotzi


----------



## swe68 (10. März 2005)

@ jules, danke. Ich suche nämlich gerade nach einer Zweitbrille, die ich auch auf dem Gletscher nutzen kann . Ich schau sie mir mal an.


----------



## raymund (10. März 2005)

So, ich war gestern Abend beim Optiker. 
Er meinte, er hätte die Gläser nach der Korrekturtabelle ausgewählt und war etwas ratlos.
Er bat mich dann mal den Clip solo vor die Augen zu halten und siehe da, wenn der Abstand dem der normalen Brillengläser entspricht, ist alles i.O. 
Also müsste eine zusätzliche "Entfernungskorrektur" berücksichtigt werden.

Er besorgt mir erstmal den "Asia-Steg", welcher dafür sorgt, daß die Brille etwas weiter weg sitzt. Etwas skeptisch bin ich immer noch.
Meine Glasstärke ist übrigens L = -4.75  R = -3.75 cyl.0.5
Vielleicht liegt es an der Stärke.

Gruß
raymund


----------



## gon (11. März 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Er besorgt mir erstmal den "Asia-Steg", welcher dafür sorgt, daß die Brille etwas weiter weg sitzt. Etwas skeptisch bin ich immer noch.



D.h. der Clip ist weiter weg von den Augen oder umgekehrt? Mein Clip sitzt direkt vor den Gläsern. Allerdings war da noch so ein Teil dabei das in den Clip gesteckt werden kann. Habe mich immer gefragt für was das wohl ist, aber wahrscheinlich ist das dann für die andere Befestigung?!

Bin heute mal mit Linsen zur Arbeit, da beschlägt überhaupt nichts. Selbst als ich die reingehen aufgelassen habe! Also scheint nur der Clip das Problem des Beschlagens zu sein.


gon


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2005)

Langsam bin ich verwirrt wg. eurer Probleme.
Könnt ihr mal ein Foto von den Brillen und den Stegen machen?

@ raymund
kann tatsächlich an Deiner Stärke liegen. Geh mal hier auf die Suchfunktion, ich meine zu dem Thema (wg. Stärke und Adidas) gab es schon mal einen Thread.


----------



## raymund (11. März 2005)

gon schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. der Clip ist weiter weg von den Augen oder umgekehrt? Mein Clip sitzt direkt vor den Gläsern. Allerdings war da noch so ein Teil dabei das in den Clip gesteckt werden kann. Habe mich immer gefragt für was das wohl ist, aber wahrscheinlich ist das dann für die andere Befestigung?!
> 
> Bin heute mal mit Linsen zur Arbeit, da beschlägt überhaupt nichts. Selbst als ich die reingehen aufgelassen habe! Also scheint nur der Clip das Problem des Beschlagens zu sein.
> 
> ...



Der Asiasteg sorgt dafür, daß Brille incl. Clip weiter vom auge entfernt sitzen.
Das kleine schwarze Teil, daß zum Clip gehört, dient der Befestigung an anderen Adidas Brillen.
Daß der Clip die Probleme mit dem Beschlagen hat ist klar, da er ja nicht in des Belüftungssystem der Brille integriert ist.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (11. März 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam bin ich verwirrt wg. eurer Probleme.
> Könnt ihr mal ein Foto von den Brillen und den Stegen machen?
> 
> @ raymund
> kann tatsächlich an Deiner Stärke liegen. Geh mal hier auf die Suchfunktion, ich meine zu dem Thema (wg. Stärke und Adidas) gab es schon mal einen Thread.



Danke für den Tip,  habe den Thread gefunden. 
Ab -3.75 Dioptrien soll es Probleme geben. 
Na Klasse, kann ich das Ding gleich wieder weg tun.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip,  habe den Thread gefunden.
> Ab -3.75 Dioptrien soll es Probleme geben.
> Na Klasse, kann ich das Ding gleich wieder weg tun.
> 
> ...



bin doch nicht so vergeßlich, wie ich dachte....   
Warum hat Dir das Dein Optiker nicht gesagt? Ich würde mich mal an Adidas wenden, ob es diesbezüglich eine offizielle Verlautbarung gibt.


----------



## Duke Lion (14. März 2005)

Servus!

Habe mal bei R+H angefragt ob man mir in meine Wunschbrille, Oakley Straight Jacket:







Gläser mit Korrektur einfassen kann.

Heute kam die Antwort:



> "SPORTS" das kurvige Spezialglas
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Kröger,
> 
> ...




Anscheinend muss ich mir die Brille wohl kaufen und da hinschicken um sicher zu sein das Geschliffene Gläser möglich sind  
Dumme Sache...

Hat von euch jemand eine Oakley Straight Jacket mit korrigierten Gläsern???


Gruß!


----------



## bergsocke (29. April 2005)

Zur Zeit fahre ich mit Kontaktlinsen und der Adidas Brille "Gazelle"
Da es die Möglichkeit gibt, in diese Brille auch einen optischen Clip anzubringen, habe ich mal bei meinem Optiker nachgefragt was sowas kostet.

Also pro Kunststoffglas ca. 23,50Euro plus den Clip. Ausserdem habe ich die Möglichkeit bei ihm mal einen Clip in der Brille anzuklipsen um mal zu testen, ob mir das ganze überhaupt passt. Wenns passt werde ich wieder ohne Kontaktlinsen fahren, weil ich mich an dieses ewige gefummle wohl nie so richtig gewöhnen kann. So wies hier schon ein paar mal im Forum stand, dass die Linsen ohne Spiegel ruckizucki eingesetzt und rausgenommen werden, das klappt bei mir einfach nicht.


----------



## cedartec (29. April 2005)

@bergsocke

Da ich die gleiche Brille seit Beginn des Jahres trage. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, aber der lange Nasenclip passt bei mir besser. Zuerst war aus Versehen der kurze montiert worden, weil der Händler den "langen" im Katalog nicht fand. Erst als er mit einem Vertreter gesprochen hatte, gelang es ihm das herauszufinden. Also, wenn bei dem normalen kurzen Clip Du das Gefühl hast, dass die Brille zu nahe an den Augenbrauen sitzt, es gibt auch einen längeren Clip. Nur als Zusatzinfo.

Ansonsten viel Spass beim Fahren,
cheers, cedartec


----------



## bergsocke (30. April 2005)

@cedartec

danke für die Info. Da kann ich ja gleich gezielt danach fragen. Ich bin mit der Gazelle bisher mehr als zufrieden, wenn das mit dem optischen Clip jetzt auch noch passt, dann ists ja super.


----------



## Jogi (2. Mai 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich hab die "Twenty", die sieht so ähnlich aus, hat aber am Nasensteg auch "Gummi-Pads" (rutscht auch verschwitzt nicht von der Nase).
Die hab ich beim Optiker verglasen lassen, das passt ganz gut.
Übrigens kann man Oakley-Brillen auch ab Werk mit Korrektur-Gläsern erhalten.
Die haben dann die Original-Tönungen usw.
Einfach mal den Optiker deines Vertrauens fragen.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## bergsocke (14. Mai 2005)

so gestern habe ich meinen Clip beim Optiker abgeholt und gleich in die Adidas Gazelle eingeclipst mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich tief enttäuscht bin vom Ergebnis.
Ich sehe alles so verzerrt, dass ich das Gefühl habe beim Gegen über meine eigenen Füsse zu fallen.    
Wahrscheinlich liegts daran, dass meine Gläser +5,5 Diotrien haben. ich habe zwar im Bike shop, wo ich den Clip gekauft habe bei Adidas nachgeschaut, und die geben an, dass der Clip bis +/- 4 geeignet wäre. Ich habs riskiert und trotzdem verloren  

Jezt schauts so aus, als hätte ich das Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen und muss weiterhin mit Kontaktlinsen fahren, wo ich mich an das ein - und aussetzen wohl nie mehr richtig gewöhnen werde


gruss bergsocke


----------



## mhetl (14. Mai 2005)

Hi mit einander! Also ich habe mir vor kurzen bei einer großen Brillenladenkette eine Alpina PSO Tri-Guard 40 gekauft. Ich bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden. Vor allem das Preis-Leistungs Ding ist echt ok. Habe alles in allen 82,95 Euro bezahlt. Den Sitz der Brille ist ok, der Clip überzeugt dahin gehend, das er, zu mindest bei mir, weit genug von den Wimpern weg ist. Und die Größe des Clips ist so, da wenn man zur Seite schaut auch keine störenden Ränder im Wege sind. Dazu kommt das bei dieser Brille, 3 Wechselgläser dabei sind. (dunkel, orange und klar) Ich finde sie sieht gut aus ist nicht zu groß und vor allen der Schutz vor dem Fahrtwind ist gut. Ich finde zwar auch die Brillen von z.B. Oklay gut,(eingeschliffene Gläser) aber da hat man nur eine Farbe an Gläsern in der Brille. Ich finde sie auch Teuer. Wo ich fragen war, kostete die Fassung allein 150 Euro+ ca. 100 Euro für die Gläser. Wenn meine Augen schlechter werden muß ich wieder 100 Euro berappen. Bei Fielmann bezahle ich für das einfassen in den Clip 12,50 pro Glas entschieden billiger. Das war nur mein Kommentar dazu. ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lampshade (14. Mai 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Genau dasselbe Problem habe ich auch.
> Geradeaus ist die Sicht eigentlich überscharf. Wenn ich die Augen etwas bewege, ist ein Focussieren fast unmöglich.
> Beim Fahren habe ich den Eindruck, als ob ich einen halben Meter tiefer sitzen würde.
> Die heutige Fahrt zur Arbeit war sehr abenteuerlich, extremer Tunnelblick , bei Ampelstops mehrfach an den Masten, an denen ich mich abstütze, vorbeigegriffen.



Hallo Leute,

die probleme entstehen durch nach hinten abgewinkelte einsätze.
ich fahre eine "SZIOLS" mit einem sehr großen einsatz und top
windschutz. die brille ist zwar etwas schwer, will aber keine preise
gewinnen, sondern die anforderungen beim biken erfüllen, und dass, 
bei mir ohne probleme.

es gibt modelle für bike, race, laufen, indoor, usw.

die brille wird mit 3 unterschiedlichen farbscheiben und einsatz für
ca.  200,00 an den mann/frau gebracht.
http://www.sziols.de/produkte/mod2.htm

Gruß

Lampshade


----------



## cedartec (17. Mai 2005)

@bergsocke
...das ist ja echt schei..e  hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bei meinen 2.6 geht's. Tut mir leid. Trotzdem, weiter geile Trails.

Gruss, cedartec


----------



## Haitouch (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe selbst auch keine Sportbrille und fahre mit meiner normalen Brille.
Da ich eine Hornhautverkrümmung habe, sind geschliffene Brillen (wenn man sie neu kauft) teurer als ohne Verkrümmung. 

Aber habe jetzt von einem Augenoptiker (Wetzel Optik Kassel, Hessen) erfahren das es relativ günstige (40-50) einsätze für Sportbrillen gibt. Sie werden genau für die Brille zugeschnitten.

Werde ich mir auch bald holen.

MfG Haitouch


----------



## DABAIKA (20. Mai 2005)

holla,
also ich fahre mit weichen contaktlinsen und mit oakley brille...
habe -4,75 + -5,50 -->also gut   
versuche demnächst mal die sunnabrilln von specialized (die mit den schnellen selbsttönenden gläsern ( mir ist nur grad der name entfallen  ;ca 110Euronen,)
mann spart sich also den scheibenwechsel   

selbstönende gläser gibts von specialized(hersteller ?),gary fisher+adidas(hersteller rodenstock!?!) 

p.s.

es gibt neuerdings gläser(z.b. rodenstock,oakley,und noch so ne tschechenfirma(billig aber gut)...)die auch  (gerade) bei starker hornhautverkrümmung verwendet werden können, wenn die brille (das gestell) stark gebogen ist(bei sportbrillen z.b.)
die können gläser mit stärke+tönung verbauen auch bei starken biegungen wie  bei den oakley's

call your optiker

oder mich...hab nen guten an der hand  


is natürlich ne kleine kostenfrage....  ....
aber ich denke des kann sich lohnen...
net nur für obtdiger


----------



## raymund (3. Juni 2005)

Wollte mich nochmal melden und berichten, wie der momentane Stand der Dinge ist.
Mein Optiker hatte neue Gläser berechnen lassen und eingesetzt.
Das rechte (-3.75 0.5cyl) war perfekt.
Beim Linken (-4.75) dagegen gab es immer noch Verzerrungen.
Zudem blieb das Gefühl deutlich tiefer zu sitzen und die Brille beschlägt immer noch im Stand.
Das Problem mit den Gläsern wäre in den Griff zu bekommen, aber als neuer Effekt ist mir aufgefallen, daß das Sichtfeld sehr klein ist. 
Das fällt erst dann auf, wenn man einen Schulterblick machen will und nichts sieht, weil die Brille zu Ende ist.

Mit der Brille hatte ich ständig das Gefühl extrem behindert zu sein und nur eine schlechte Krücke zur Hilfe zu haben. Deswegen habe ich den Entschluss gefasst, die Brille zurückzugeben.
Mein Optiker lässt sich jetzt mal eine Rudy Exeption zur Ansicht kommen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## threesb (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen
Es gibt noch eine super gute Brille von der italienische Firma Briko. Ich meine sie heißt Endure Klip. Wie der Name schon sagt wird die Korrektion von einem Optiker in den Klip eingearbeitet. Ich habe das Ding mal in einem Bike Shop gesehen. Der Rahmen ist aus einem super flexibelen Material und es sind 3 Scheiben für unterschiedliche Wetterverhältnisse dabei und das alles für einen Preis um die 100. Schaut mal auf die Internet-Seite von Briko da bekommt man bestimmt noch mehr Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira71 (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre eine Oakley Monsterdowg mit korrigierten (geschliffenen) Gläsern. Am anfang kommt man sich vor wie auf Drogen (habe starke Zylinder), das gibt sich so nach ein paar Tagen. Ansonsten ist die Dicke der Gläser hinsichtlich Gewicht und Abstand zu den Wimpern problematisch. Fazit das Geld (200,- Euro) ist (bis jetzt, Brille ist aktuell beim Optiker zum neuen Einstellen) nicht optimal angelegt. - Ich denke gerade über eine MotoX-Brille und Einmalkontaktlinsen nach. 

Happy Trails


----------



## schlaudi (23. Juni 2005)

Hi, also wenn ich das so lese - früher habe ich auch nur Einmallinsen genommen. War einfach bequemer, ging schnell, keine Einschränkung des Sichtfeldes, kein Beschlagen usw.. Die Brille konnte abgenommen werden wenn sie nicht gebraucht wurde, ohne das ich gleich im Dunklen stand (bei -5,5 Dioptrin). Das reinmachen der Linsen ist wirklich nur Übungs- und dann Sekundensache. Irgendwann habe ich mich dann mal nach langwierigen Überlegungen entschlossen die Augen per Laser operieren zu lassen. Seitdem hat sich das Thema erledigt, ich sehe wie nie zuvor und muß mich nicht mehr mit dem Brillen- und Kontaktlinsengedöns rumärgern. Im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich, dass ich diesen Schritt noch nicht viel eher gegangen bin... Für jemanden, der viel Sport treibt war diese OP eine eminente Verbesserung der Lebensqualität. Ich kenne noch zwei Leute, die das haben machen lassen und genauso denken.


----------



## swe68 (23. Juni 2005)

Weil ich auch eine Brille für Gletscher (als nicht fürs Biken) brauchte und die Evil Eye dafür nicht optimal ist (von unten kommt zuviel Licht rein), habe ich noch eine Brille gekauft 
Uvex Lightning Small. Gefällt mir extrem gut!
Es ist im Grunde genommen eine Brille auf die man einen Clip mit der "bunten" Scheibe packt. Kostet 98 EUR + Gläser.
http://www.uvex-sports.de, dort unter Radsport - Radbrillen.


----------



## Torsten (23. Juni 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich auch eine Brille für Gletscher (als nicht fürs Biken) brauchte und die Evil Eye dafür nicht optimal ist (von unten kommt zuviel Licht rein), habe ich noch eine Brille gekauft
> Uvex Lightning Small. Gefällt mir extrem gut!
> Es ist im Grunde genommen eine Brille auf die man einen Clip mit der "bunten" Scheibe packt. Kostet 98 EUR + Gläser.
> http://www.uvex-sports.de, dort unter Radsport - Radbrillen.



hab ich jetzt seit einem 3/4 Jahr mit Korrekturgläser im Einsatz und bi n zufrieden damit. r+h konnte meine Starke nicht liefern, hätte sonst ca. 220 EUR gekostet, also hat mein Optiker eine schweizer Firma ausfindig gemacht, die haben das ganze für 190 EUR in die Brille eingefaßt.


----------



## Dr. Z. (5. August 2005)

@ Thorsten:

Im neuesten Mountainbike ging die UVEX Lightning als Sieger hervor.

Da ich die Möglichkeit zum Scheibenwechseln echt gut finde, bin ich auch ernstahft am Überlegen, ob ich das Geld ausgebe (fahre noch mit der Normal-Brille...) 

Wie schlägt sich denn die Ligthning im Alltag? Meine Bedenken zielen auf das Reinigen der doch sicher sehr dicht hintereinander liegenden beiden Scheiben. Und als alter Schwitzbär interessiert mich natürlich, ob der Beschlagschutz in der Praxis - also wirklich auf dem Bike und nicht in irgend einem Labor - funktioniert?

Würdest Du das Teil wieder kaufen? Und woher hast Du die Korrekturgläser bekommen. Die RH-Gläser sind ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen...

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Torsten (5. August 2005)

Dr. Z. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thorsten:
> 
> Im neuesten Mountainbike ging die UVEX Lightning als Sieger hervor.
> 
> ...




ich gebe der Brille volle Alltagstauglichkeit, auch was beschlagen etc betrifft.  Ich hab die Gläser von meinem Optiker, der die Brille komplett in die Schweiz geschickt hat.  War günstiger als R+h und es war auch eine höhere Dioptrinzahl möglich.  Insgesamt hat mich der Spaß 300 EUR gekostet, was aber wohl auch an der Glasstärke hängt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## bang kenobi (5. August 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> 
> Hat von euch jemand eine Oakley Straight Jacket mit korrigierten Gläsern???
> ...



Hi...
ich habe diese Woche meine Straight Jacket (von ebay) über meinen optiker zu R+H schicken lassen, um phototrope Korrekturgläser (-1 dpt) einbauen zu lassen. ich melde mich nochmal sobald ich sie wiederhabe...

Gruß Max


----------



## bang kenobi (17. August 2005)

hi...
hiermit ist es offiziell:
rupp+hubrach können die oakley straight jacket verglasen...
gruß max


----------



## Pulga (20. August 2005)

hi,

für mich ist die brillensuche immer ein ziemliches ärgernis. zum einen, weil ich halt eine mit sehstärke brauche, was aber, wie ich aus euren antworten entnommen habe, nicht mehr so das problem sein dürfte (dank r+h). zum anderen ist mir schon 2mal die nase gebrochen worden, so dass sie nicht nur etwas breiter ist, sondern vor allem im bereich der nasenwurzel (also quasi zwischen stirn und nase) keine richtige vertiefung mehr hat. dadurch gibt es kaum brillen, die mir passen, schon gar nicht im bereich der brillen mit kunststoffrahmen - und dazu gehören nun mal die meisten sportbrillen.

aus eurem erfahrungsschatz würde ich nun gerne wissen, welche brillen von welchen herstellern für mich in frage kommen könnten. die oakley straight jacket(new) zb soll ja eher für mittelgroße bis große gesichter gemacht sein, aber bisher hat keine einzige oakley-brille auf meine nase gepasst; ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob besagtes modell auch darunter war.
ich habe von jemandem gehört, dass die rudy project-modelle mir vielleicht eher passen würden. aber bisher habe ich in noch keinem laden modelle dieses herstellers gefunden (mainstream-sportgeschäfte in hh und kiel).

würde mich super über hilfen freuen!

gruß

p


----------



## biker1967 (20. August 2005)

Probiers mal bei einem ordentlichen Optiker.Der hat Rudi Projekt und evntl.auch adidas. 
Bei meinem Optiker hab ich heut morgen mal die Modelle von Rodenstock probiert. Gar nicht so übel.Dazu gibts dann noch in der entsprechenden Sehstärke Gläser, wie sie Specialized verwendet (selbsttönend und mit Filter).

Filter bedeutet,das ein gewisser Farbstich herausgefiltert wird (Farbe entfallen,weiß nicht mehr welche es war).

Aber: billig is das nicht! Mein Optiker meinte nr für diese Super-Gläser 320 Euro zu berechnen,dazu noch 130 fürs gestell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (20. August 2005)

Da gibts nur eins!!!!  ADIDAS - EVYL EYE mit dem Brilleneinsatz, beschlägt auch irgendwann,  aber ich denke das ist die beste alternative, bei wems geht, der kann bei starkem Regen auch auf Kontaktlinsen anstatt des Brilleneinsatzes ausweichen.
Der Brilleneinsatz ist einfach zum rausnehmen, heißt dann hab ich halt wieder ne normale Sonnenbrille, die ich dann mit den Kontaktlinsen aufwerten kann.

Auch sehr praktisch sind die Wechselscheiben, das man unterschiedliche Kontraste einlegen kann, je nach wetterlage.


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (21. August 2005)

hi,
auch ich leide unter schlechten augen. bis vor kurzem bin ich immer mit meiner normalen sonnenbrille mit sehstärke gefahren, die hab ich aber dann mal beim biken verloren. also muss ne neue her. 
am besten gefällt mir die rydon von rudy project. jetz interessiert mich wie das mit dem clip-on system funktioniert. 
-muss man n´gestell kaufen das in die brille past oder kann man da auch jedes andere alte gestell einsetzen?
-ist das wirklich so unangenehm mit den wimpern das die an die gläser kommen?
-wie sieht das denn dann entgültig aus wenn das brillengestell hinter der sonnenbrille sitzt? eher bescheuert oder unauffällig?
na ja wir sehbehinderten haben es schon ganz schön schwer...und so teuer das ganze brillen zeugs.   
danke schon mal
tobi

ps: bis zu welchen dioptrien werten lässt sich die clip-on technik eingentlich realisieren?


----------



## swe68 (21. August 2005)

tobi-wan-kenobi schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> ps: bis zu welchen dioptrien werten lässt sich die clip-on technik eingentlich realisieren?



bei der Evil Eye war es 4 Dioptrien.



			
				Dr. Z. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thorsten:
> 
> Im neuesten Mountainbike ging die UVEX Lightning als Sieger hervor.
> 
> ...



Darf ich auch? 
Ich habe meine Lightning zum Bergsteigen "miß"braucht, da ich sie dafür in erster Linie angeschafft habe. Das hieß: Temperaturen von 25° (Schweiß!!) bis zweistellig unter 0° und stürmische Böen mit Schnee hat sie nun alles im PRaxiseinsatz erlebt.
Ergebnis: Super! Kein Beschlagen, auch beim Biken (da hatte ich sie natürlich auch an), außer wenn ich das Buff hoch über die Nase ziehe, aber da ist mir bisher jede Brille beschlagen. Klima hinter der Brille ok, auch im Sturm. Schweiß: Problemlos. 
Einziges Manko: Bei Sturm sollte man nicht an den Clip stoßen, er könnte sich dann etwas verschieben oder gar ganz abfallen. 
Reinigen: Clip abnehmen und loslegen 
Ja, ich würde sie wieder kaufen. 
Dank der Tatsache, dass ich nicht allzu kurzsichtig bin, konnte ich das Gläserangebot des örtlichen Optikers nutzen, da es bei meinem Werten keine Probleme mit der Biegung gibt.
Ja ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## dinosaur (21. August 2005)

Hallo,
habe seit ca 1,5 Jahren eine Rudy Projekt Perception und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu den Clip-Modellen ist das ja wie eine normale Brille mit klappbaren und auswechselbaren Sportgläsern davor: ist bei plötzlichen Helligkeitswechseln sehr praktisch, z.B. wenn man in einen Tunnel  fährt  

Mit Beschlagen hatte ich bisher auch keine wesentlichen Probleme; einzig das relativ hohe Gewicht(42g), verglichen mit meiner randlosen Normalbrille, ist ein  Nachteil.

Die Brille wurde mir übrigens von einer Ladenkette mit fielen Filialen kostenlos zur Ansicht bestellt und auch günstig mit den entsprechenden optischen versehen.

Ciao Dino


----------



## Klaus46 (21. August 2005)

*Hallo,*

*hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1861215&postcount=13*


*hatte ich folgendes gepostet:*


*Re: sportbrille mit geschliffenen gläsern* 
So, ich habe letzte Woche meine Rudy Projekt Exception bekommen.

Habe -2,75 dpt, das verglasen hat mit 30.-  beim Optiker zu Buche geschlagen.
Die ersten Test habe ich absolviert und muss sagen ich bin begeistert:

*Positiv:*

-guter Windschutz
-wenig Beschlagen
-wenn ich in den dunklen Wald rein fahre klappe ich die Sonnengläser hoch, genial. Ist es dann mal zu dunkel klipse ich die Transparenzgläser statt der Sonnengläser rein. (fahre also nur noch mit einer Brille, nicht mit 2 wie früher !!)
-Brille streift nicht an den Wangen, noch an den Wimpern (das ist ein entscheidender Vorteil der Rudy, die "Unterbrille", also die Geschliffene ist die Haupt- und Trägerbrille, die Sonnengläser werden aufgeklipst !!)
Deshalb kaum Schweiss an den Gläsern.
-sieht gut aus
-kann deshalb ohne Sonnenteil als gute Ersatzbrille der Normalen verwendet werden, falls die mal kaputt geht
-weil die Krümmung des Sonnenteils nicht so dolle ist, keine Verzerrungen oder Irritationen.
-leicht zu reinigen
-wenn sie mal verkratzt wegen Steinchen ect., tauscht man nur die Übergläser aus, nicht die geschliffenen Teile
-es gibt > 8 verschieden Sonnen-, Winter- oder auch transparente Gläser= Windschutz im Winter
-wer mal doch Kontaktlinsen trägt kann die Sonnengläser ganz einfach in die Unterbrille statt der Geschliffenen einklipsen, die passen dort auch und hat so eine ganz normale Sonnenbrille


*Negativ:*

-hoher Preis, aber in Relation zu der Leistung finde ich es OK.


Anmerkung: ich bekomme keine Geld für die Werbung, habe Adidas, Alpina ect. alle mal anprobiert, bin halt einfach begeistert.
Über Langzeitstabilität kann ich natürlich noch nichts berichten, macht aber nen stabilen Eindruck und ist leicht.

Durch Einsatz einer bestellbaren anderen Unterbrille, kann man wohl auch grössere Dioptrien noch einschleifen (steht in der Anleitung)
__________________
viele Grüsse von

Klaus 








Nun, die Langzeiterfahrungen bisher bestätigen den bisherigen Eindruck. Zu schwer empfinde ich sie nicht.


----------



## Duke Lion (23. Februar 2006)

Servus, ich grabe den Thread aus da es für den einen oder anderen sicher noch ein aktuelles Thema ist.

Heute beim Optiker geholt:

Oakley Half-Jacket Ducati mit Oakley Korrektionsgläsern.






Ich war meine Evil-Eye mit ClipIn von Adidas so leid, und die Oakley ist wirklich spitze! Nicht die günstigste Lösung aber die beste!
Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich klasse, die Gläser lassen sich im Handumdrehen wechseln und die Sichtqualität ist genial! Das ist jetzt meine dritte Oakley (die erste mit Korrektur) und diese Brillen sind für mich die besten.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (23. Februar 2006)

Was hast Du denn bezahlt?


----------



## Duke Lion (23. Februar 2006)

499 incl. Hardcase, den Brillenbeuten/-tüchern und einem Paar Ersatznasengummis. 
Da weiß man als Azubi wofür man den Monat über so gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (23. Februar 2006)

In der Tat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (23. Februar 2006)

@Duke Lion

welche Glasstärke wurde bei dir benötigt. (Dioptrin)?? bzw. welche Glasstärke kann in diese Brille eingebaut werden.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## Duke Lion (24. Februar 2006)

Servus,

bei mir sind es rechts wie links -1,75 Dioptrin. Der Optiker meinte das Stärken bis -4 möglich sind, im positiven Bereich weis ich es leider nicht mehr.
Am besten bei einem Optiker anfragen.

Ich war jetzt seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach der optimalen Brille und habe bei verschiedenen Optikern angefragt sowie mehreren Onlineshops, und die Onlinehändler sind in diesem Vergleich nicht gerade gut weg gekommen. Das Teuerste Angebot lag bei 849!!!!


----------



## bergsocke (24. Februar 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> bei mir sind es rechts wie links -1,75 Dioptrin. Der Optiker meinte das Stärken bis -4 möglich sind, im positiven Bereich weis ich es leider nicht mehr.



hi, 
das ist ja noch im grünen Bereich, bei mir sinds auf beiden Augen +6,0, da wirds bei vielen Brillen schon kritisch.
Zur Zeit fahre ich eine Adidas mit Clip In, aber da habe ich immer ein sehr eingeschränktes Sichtfeld, weils nach aussen hin alle sehr verzehrt. Knifflige Trailpassagen sind so schwieriger zu fahren. Es dauert auch immer ca. 15-20 Minuten, bis ich mich einigermassen daran gewöhnt habe.
Zufrieden bin ich mit dieser Lösung nicht.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## mattzepeng (24. Februar 2006)

hallo

es gibt von ADIDAS eine Sonnenbrille
die kann man mit einem Innenclip verglasen
wo die Individuelle Stärke reinkommt
die Gläser haben einen beschlagschutz und auswechselbare
Scheiben.sind im endefekt viel viel günstiger als oakley.
oakley ist gut aber mit verglasung doch recht teuer
und man kann die gläser nicht ausstauschen,außer natürlich
bei der straight jacket
also es gibt von adidas die evil eye und die gazelle.
kostenpunkt so ca. 130 EURO aufwärts


----------



## OptiMist (24. Februar 2006)

bergsocke schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> das ist ja noch im grünen Bereich, bei mir sinds auf beiden Augen +6,0, da wirds bei vielen Brillen schon kritisch.
> Zur Zeit fahre ich eine Adidas mit Clip In, aber da habe ich immer ein sehr eingeschränktes Sichtfeld, weils nach aussen hin alle sehr verzehrt. Knifflige Trailpassagen sind so schwieriger zu fahren. Es dauert auch immer ca. 15-20 Minuten, bis ich mich einigermassen daran gewöhnt habe.
> Zufrieden bin ich mit dieser Lösung nicht.
> ...


Hallo
Du solltest unbedingt spezielle Gläser für Sportbrillen in den Clip einarbeiten lassen. Da wird die Glasstärke speziell berechnet, so das du auch sofort damit klarkommst. Diese gläser gibt es von Rodenstock, Rupp&Hubrach und Metzler.
Einfach beim Optikker nachfragen.


----------



## raymund (24. Februar 2006)

Die einzige uneingeschränkt verglasbare Sportbrille ist die Proact von Rodenstock.
Für mich der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Größe des Sichtfeldes, Beschlagfreiheit, und Schutz vor Zugluft.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jodok (24. Februar 2006)

Habe jetzt die für mich ultimative Lösung gefunden:
-->Ray Ban Rahmen, rundlich und nicht allzu groß, wegen dem Glasgewicht, läßt auch Luft ran und beschlägt dadurch weniger
-->Sportbügel, die dir Brille rutschfest fixieren
--> selbsttönende Gläser
--> und damit ich besser Karten lesen kann, Gleitsichtgläser

Einziger Nachteil: wegen der Gleitsichtgläser sehr teuer

Grüße


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (24. Februar 2006)

> Ich war meine Evil-Eye mit ClipIn von Adidas so leid




warum warst du mit der unzufrieden ?


----------



## Duke Lion (24. Februar 2006)

> Zitat:
> warum warst du mit der unzufrieden ?



1. Die Adidas schließt (zumindest bei mir) nicht so sauber ab wie die Oakley
2. Mit dem ClipIn hatte ich immer das Problem dass bei Beschlag (was ja nie ganz aus bleibt) ich durch die 2 Gläser überhaupt nichts mehr sehen konnte.
3. Das Sichtfeld ist durch den ClipIn eingeschränkt
4. Meine Wimpern sind gerade lang genug um an den Gläsern im ClipIn zu reiben und da schön den Schweiß zu verteilen
5. Ich habe die Evil-Eye in S und die ist immernoch zu groß und hält nicht richtig auf meinem Kopf

Die Adidas war bei mir öfter in der Trikottasche oder vorne im Helm als auf der Nase, da war es Zeit für etwas anständiges!

Aber hey, wer mit dem System klar kommt sollte zugreifen! Es ist in jedem Fall die günstigste Alternative.

Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile bei Oakley und wenn man bedenkt das ich Dank der Wechselgläser jetzt zwei erstklassige Sportbrillen habe für a 250, kann ich den hohen Anschaffungspreis verschmerzen.


----------



## bergsocke (24. Februar 2006)

@OptiMist

da frag ich mich jetzt mal, warum mich mein Optiker nicht gleich dahingehend beraten hat, zumal ich ihm nach einigen Wochen über die Verzerrungen berichtet habe.
Ich werde ihn mal nach diesen spezialgläsern fragen, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Zur NOt kann ich ja immer noch den Optiker wechseln.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## Deleted 9600 (24. Februar 2006)

Heute wird halt überall nur noch gepfuscht, auch beim Optiker... Leider.


----------



## Duke Lion (25. Februar 2006)

> Heute wird halt überall nur noch gepfuscht, auch beim Optiker... Leider.



So würde ich es nicht ausdrücken aber ein bisschen Wahrheit steckt schon drin. Auf meiner Suche nach einer neuen Brille bei mehreren Optikern habe ich immer wieder staunen dürfen wie wenig die Angestellten doch über die Produkte wissen die Sie verkaufen sollen. Wenn man sich 15 Minuten Zeit nimmt und ein wenig im I-Net forscht kann man mit dem gewonnenen Wissen durchaus den einen oder anderen Optiker überflügeln, zumindest was Produktkenntnisse angeht.


----------



## Duke Lion (25. Februar 2006)

Doppelt.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (25. Februar 2006)

Ja, ich finde nur diese Argumente: Man solle wegen Beratung beim Händler kaufen, in der heutigen Welt meist sinnlos. Der Kunde berät sich ja selbst vorher im Internet, daher kaufe ich fast Alles in OnlineShops.

Eigentlich ist das schon krass, wenn der Kunde mehr wissen muss, als der ahnungslose Händler, bei Bikes ist es ja OFT das Selbe...


----------



## bergsocke (25. Februar 2006)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich finde nur diese Argumente: Man solle wegen Beratung beim Händler kaufen, in der heutigen Welt meist sinnlos. Der Kunde berät sich ja selbst vorher im Internet, daher kaufe ich fast Alles in OnlineShops.
> 
> Eigentlich ist das schon krass, wenn der Kunde mehr wissen muss, als der ahnungslose Händler, bei Bikes ist es ja OFT das Selbe...




... trifft genau den Punkt


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2006)

Servus,

vor 3 Jahren habe ich mir Online eine Bikebrille mit Gläser in meiner Sehstärke anfertigen lassen. 
Die (Killer Loop) hat KOMPLETT nur 120.- Euro gekostet, siehe Foto Nr.1
Passt super.

Jetzt hätte ich gerne eine Zweit/Ersatzbrille die nicht wesentlich mehr kosten sollte. 

Das Problem ist nun: 
-diesen Onlineshop gibts nicht mehr (Pleite bei DEN Preisen?).
-einen anderen Shop und eine ansprechende Brille hätte ich alternativ gefunden. Brille (Arnette Juno), siehe Foto Nr.2 . Soll KOMPLETT ca. 190 uro kosten.
ABER: PASST MIR DIE ÜBERHAUPT? 

Deshalb mal hier ins Forum gefragt: 
-hat jemand von euch DIESES Modell ???
-wie BREIT in cm fällt die aus ( Bügelinnenseite li bis re) ???

Wäre Toll wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Zum einem Optiker vor Ort möcht ich nicht. Mir wollte neulich einer ein Oakley für 650 uro aufschwätzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (26. Februar 2006)

Der Optiker am Ort (Pro Optik o.s.Ã¤.) hat mir eine Alpina Sportbrille mit orangen GlÃ¤sern und in meiner StÃ¤rke fÃ¼r 69,-â¬ gebastelt. Hat eine Woche gedauert. 20â¬Aufschlag wg. der orangen GlÃ¤ser (Kunststoff), mit grau oder klar: 49,-â¬
Fand ich super. Endlich sehe ich, wo ich hinfahre! Das hat mich anfangs etwas langsamer gemacht... soviel Zeug liegt da also immer rum? Jetzt fahre ich einfach drÃ¼ber, so wie frÃ¼her. 
Mein Mann sagt, ich sehe aus wie ein Kaninchen auf LSD: bei dem Preis ist wohl nicht mehr drin.


----------



## mattzepeng (28. Februar 2006)

hallo

das stimmt bestimmt das es eine optiker gibt die keine ahnung haben
aber trotzdem gibt es auch welche(so wie mich,was jetzt nicht eingebildet klingen soll)die ahnung haben.habe an einem speziellen workout teilgenommen,damit ich noch besser über adidas bescheid weiß.
Das Problem mit dem Innenclip ist mir leider bekannt.haben auch einen kunden der damit nicht klar kommt,weil das gesichtsfeld wirklich relativ klein ist.
Eine frage zu dem Gleitsichtglas träger hätte ich:
kommst du gut damit klar??Hab sowas zwar schon gehört.aber das es klappt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.da hat man ja auch enorme randverzerrungen und beim sport ist es doch dann mehr als nervend.

Bitte um Antwort


----------



## OptiMist (28. Februar 2006)

Für einige hier könnte auch folgendes interessant sein. Es gibt einige Optiker die ein Sonderangebot von Rodnstock Sportbrillen komplett mit Gäsern anbieten. Vielleicht auch onlineshops. Die neuen Brillen sind super.Die genauen Preise gibt es in den nächsten Tagen. 
Gleitsichtgläser sind übrigens beim Mountainbiken gut machbar, wenn es die richtigen sind un die Brille und Anpassung in ordnung ist.
Es gibt mittlerweile immer mehr Optiker die sich im Bereich Sportbrillen weiterbilden. Aber es ist wie in allen anderen Berufen auch, 90% sind nieten.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (28. Februar 2006)

An den Preisen wäre ich interessiert!


----------



## OptiMist (1. März 2006)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> An den Preisen wäre ich interessiert!


Die Preise sind 199 für die Fassung mit Gläsern bei Einstärkengläsern. Die neuen selbsttönenden Gläser in Orange sind auch möglich. Preis ca.230.    Mit Gleitsichtgläsern werden die Brillen wohl etwa 400 kosten.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (1. März 2006)

Ein Bild gibts net zufällig, nicht dass die so krass konkret aussehen, wie diese preiswerten Alpina Schweisserbrillen, die es 2005 überall hinterhergeworfen gab...


----------



## OptiMist (1. März 2006)

Guckst Du http://www.rodenstock.com/rod_web/com/de/content.jsp?id=documents/0000/00/00/47/18264.xml


----------



## Deleted 9600 (1. März 2006)

OptiMist schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du http://www.rodenstock.com/rod_web/com/de/content.jsp?id=documents/0000/00/00/47/18264.xml


Ich glaub die könnte man sich schon mal ansehen, wie weit die rumgehen und so. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Xevu (4. März 2006)

@hotzi
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist vom Optiker die Gläser in einer normale Sportbrille gegen Gläser deiner Stärke tauschen zu lassen. Habe letztes Jahr bei einem Optiker dieses Alpina-Angebot gesehen. Die brille ist designtechnich eine Kathastrophe finde ich, daher habe ich gefragt ob man die gläser auch in ne andere Brille einbauen kann. Der Optiker hat sich meine Uvex Champ angesehen --> kein Problem. Habe dann Einstärkengläser in Grau einbauen lassen, rückseitenentspiegelt für 49 (mit Brille wären es dann insgesamt 80  gewesen). Mit den Gläsern bin ich top zufrieden, keine optischen verzerrungen,etc. 
Lass dich da einfach mal beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 9600 (4. März 2006)

Hi, der Hinweis ist klasse. Zumal man die dann bei geklipsten Gläsern auch wechseln könnte. 

Auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt man zuletzt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 9600 (4. März 2006)

Dazu muss manm aber sagen, dass Konststoffgläser mti Sehrstärke meist dicker werden, als die recht dünnen Scheiben der meisten Sportbrillen.


----------



## Molly (4. März 2006)

Was habt ihr bloß alle gegen die krass-konkreten Schweißerbrillen? Wahre Schönheit kann nichts entstellen.
Meine haben sich in der Praxis gut bewährt, ich bekomme keine unmoralischen Angebote mehr.


----------



## T!mon (6. März 2006)

Ich werde die nächsten Tage wohl meinen Clip bekommen für meine Rudy Project Ekynox SX. Die Verglasung kostet knappe 10 Euro bei Fielmann... Wie die daran was verdienen ist mir schleierhaft aber soll mir recht sein. Zumal die ja erst mal ca. 20 mins lang nen Sehtest mit mir gemacht haben. Ist ein ziemlich schlechter Stundenlohn wenn man das Einschleifen noch mitrechnet.


----------



## nosaint77 (6. März 2006)

Ich suche derzeit auch nach einer Sportbrille mit Sehstärkenkorrektur. Momentan gefällt mir die Rudy Probjekt Ekynox SX am besten, weil super Passform, ein Clip der große Gläser zulässt (nicht so wie Adidas), perfekt geschützte Augen (Luftzug, Streulicht von der Seite) und nicht zu letzt: trendy Optik. Nur der Preis ist mit ca. 300 Euro (Gestell, Clip, Gläser) etwas happig. 

Klar aus dem Rennen ist für mich die Adidas Evil Eye Pro oder andere Modelle, bei denen der Clip zu klein geraten ist - zu wenig Blickfeld, was besonders beim radeln auffällt, da leichter Blick nach oben.

Was mir optisch und preislich am ehesten zusagt, ist die Alpina PSO Twist Four - keine Schweißbrillenoptik, großer Korrekturglas. Aber hier kein 100%ig geschlossene Brille (Zugluft,...).

Eben ganz neu rausgekommen ist auch die Adidas Evil Eye Climacool, schaut sehr trendy aus, aber hat IMHO gleichen Clip wie Evil Eye Pro.

Oakley ist für mein Geschmack zu futuristisch - will die Brille unversal Nutzen (Skifahren, Auto fahren, Sport allgemein und natürlich MTB)

Gruß,

Florian


----------



## pillehille (6. März 2006)

ich habe mich heute für die UVEX LIGHTNING small entschieden;

ich fand das Preisleistungs verhältniss einfach unschlagbar, zuerst hatte ich zur Evil Eye Explorer tendiert, aber die Tatsache, dass der Clip nur ein eingeschränktes Blickfeld zulässt und der Clip auch gegen die sündhaft teuren Wechselgläser schlägt

daher fiel die entscheidung zur "Überragend " bewerteten LIGHTNING;
mal sehen wie sie sich macht

philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (13. März 2006)

@Optimist:


			
				OptiMist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise sind 199 für die Fassung mit Gläsern bei Einstärkengläsern. Die neuen selbsttönenden Gläser in Orange sind auch möglich. Preis ca.230.    Mit Gleitsichtgläsern werden die Brillen wohl etwa 400 kosten.


Sind das Endkundenpreise oder EK Preise für die Optiker und wo gibt's die zu dem Preis - alle Optiker die Rodenstock führen oder nur einzelne ?
Ich brauche Gleitsichtgläser und schaue derzeit nach einer neuen Sportsonnenbrille. Die Preise, die mir bisher genannt worden sind, liegen nur für die Gläser schon bei knapp 400, da wäre die ProAct komplett zu dem Preis schon interessant.


----------



## OptiMist (16. März 2006)

Die Preise sind Endkundenpreise. Die 400â¬ fÃ¼r die Bille mit GleitsichtglÃ¤sern sind knapp kalkuliert aber ich denke das der Preis mit ein bischen verhandeln auch bei den anderen beteiligten Optikern drin ist.
Die Brillen gibt es nur bei Optikern die sich an dieser Aktion beteiligen. Es kann allerdings noch ein wenig dauern bis es die Brillen auch live zu sehen gibt. Ich warte jedenfalls noch auf die Lieferung.


----------



## bergsocke (16. März 2006)

@pillehille
ich kann die UVEX Lightning auf der Homepage von UVEX nicht finden.
Kannst du einen Link posten, wo ich die Brille sehe??
danke!!


----------



## pillehille (18. März 2006)

hi

sry war etwas länger net mehr drin;

also in der Mountain bike 09/2005 ist ein Test über die brille und angucken kannst du dir die in der pfd datei hier auf seite 7 oder 8 angucken.....
aber leider gibt es auf der seite von UVEX keine infos mehr....

vielleicht gehst du einfach zu einem Optiker der UVEX im Sortiment hat und lässt dir die Brille kurz vorstellen (auf der page gibt es ja ein verzeichniss von händlern)

cya

PS: also bisher bin ich überaus zufrieden mit der Brille


----------



## crankomatic (18. März 2006)

Hallo,

meine Empfehlung: Ray Ban Predator Cutters Serie (Kunststoffgestell). Anhang anzeigen 108611

Habe mir beim Optiker zwei paar Kunststoffgläser (orange und dunkelgrün) anfertigen lassen, die ich problemlos selber wechsle.

Gestell gibts ab 90 EUR  http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...ngle+Wrap+627/6Q&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE 




Grüße
C.


----------



## biker_tom (10. April 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> sry war etwas länger net mehr drin;
> 
> ...




Moin,

was hast du denn für die Brille bezahlt?

War letzte woche bei Fielmann, und die habe keine einzige da gehabt, so dass die erstmal zur Ansicht bestellen müssen, und die Bestell-Nr. (Artikel-Nr. ) passen nicht mit denen von Uvex über ein, obwohl die aus einem Uvex katalog abgeschrieben haben!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## No_Fear (10. April 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche derzeit auch nach einer Sportbrille mit Sehstärkenkorrektur. Momentan gefällt mir die Rudy Probjekt Ekynox SX am besten, weil super Passform, ein Clip der große Gläser zulässt (nicht so wie Adidas), perfekt geschützte Augen (Luftzug, Streulicht von der Seite) und nicht zu letzt: trendy Optik. Nur der Preis ist mit ca. 300 Euro (Gestell, Clip, Gläser) etwas happig.
> 
> Klar aus dem Rennen ist für mich die Adidas Evil Eye Pro oder andere Modelle, bei denen der Clip zu klein geraten ist - zu wenig Blickfeld, was besonders beim radeln auffällt, da leichter Blick nach oben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Florian

Also ich fahre die Evil Eye seit 2 Jahren und kann deine Meinung nicht teilen.

Das Insert ist groß genug ich sehe alles und es gibt keinerlei Einschränkungen beim Blickfeld !!!!

Gruß

No_Fear


----------



## Skytalker (11. April 2006)

Also ich fahre zur Zeit auch mit der Evil Eye allerdings mit weichen Kontaklinsen die etwa 1 Dioptrin schwächer sind als meine eigentliche Sehstärke.
Clips kommen bei mir leider auch nicht in Frage (-11,75 dioptrin). 
Gibt es von Rodenstock eine Liste mit führenden Händlern? Ich hab bissher noch keinen Optiker dafür gefunden und wenn man da wirklich jede Sehstärke einbauen kann hört sich das wirklich interessant an.


----------



## Duke Lion (11. April 2006)

Servus,

meine Oakley war nun schon ein paar mal im Einsatz und die Investition hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Das sage ich mit voller Überzeugung und nicht nur weil ich 500 für die Brille hingelegt habe!

Ich kann euch allen nur raten auf Oakley zurück zu greifen, nicht um sonst sind die meißten Pros mit denen unterwegs, und nein, die werden nicht alle gesponsort und ich bekomme auch keine Prozente weil ich Werbung mache.

Sicherlich gibt es auch andere gute Brillen, aber wenn ich mir die Preise ansehe die weiter oben gepostet wurden kann man auch gleich bei Oakley kaufen denn teurer sind die auch nicht.

Gruß,

Jörg

PS. noch mal mein Schmuckstück  :

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Oakley_Half-Jacket.jpeg


----------



## n70tester (12. April 2006)

sorry aber 500 für was denn?

Damit die Konzernchefs von Oakley mit den teuersten Schlitten umherfahren können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (12. April 2006)

hast du mal auf den Link geklickt?
1 x Rahmen
1 x klare GlÃ¤ser
1 x getÃ¶nte GlÃ¤ser
fÃ¼r 500â¬, man kÃ¶nnte auch sagen das man 2 Brillen fÃ¼r a 250â¬ hat. Aber ich will den Preis nicht schÃ¶n reden. Ist ne ganze Menge Geld, aber vergleich doch mal die Preise mit anderen Herstellern! QualitÃ¤tiv sind die in keinem Fall besser als Oakley, es gibt auch nirgends die Auswahl an Modellen.

Ich versuche euch nicht einzureden Oakley zu kaufen aber ich hatte Ã¼ber die letzten 8 Jahre einige Brillen: 2 Adidas, 2 Prestige, eine Alpina und 3 Oakley (Splice, Straight Jacket, Half Jacket) und nicht immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Die eine Adidas musste weg weil die Verspiegelung, einmal angekratzt, groÃflÃ¤chig ab platzte. Die andere, eine Evil Eye mit clip in ist schrott, mir egal  wer damit klar kommt, ich finde dass eine schlecht LÃ¶sung.

Beide Prestige sind nach einigen Monaten gebrochen weil der Kunststoff sprÃ¶de wurde (25â¬ je Brille...).

Mit Oakley hatte ich nie Probleme und war immer glÃ¼cklich mit der QualitÃ¤t.
Wenn man die Brille halbwegs pflegt und irgendwann nicht mehr mÃ¶chte, oder wie in meinem Fall Brillen mit Korrektion braucht, kann man die fÃ¼r einen fairen Preis online verkaufen. Versuch das mal bei ner Evil Eye, da zahlt dir keiner einen fairen Preis (bei mir waren es 25â¬ mit allem ZubehÃ¶r dabei).

Nene, eine sehr gute Brillen ist mir das Geld wert. 

GruÃ,

JÃ¶rg


----------



## DerTeufel (12. April 2006)

Mag ja sein, dass die Investition fÃ¼r dich okay war, aber ich wÃ¼rde keine 500 â¬ hinlegen fÃ¼r eine Sportbrille. Ich fahre derzeit mit ner Evil Eye Pro mit ClipIn und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit, gekostet hat sie um die 200 â¬, und das ist alleroberste Schmerzgrenze fÃ¼r mich. Wenn ich mir ein Glas verkratze und die Verspiegelung abplatzt hol ich mir halt ErsatzglÃ¤ser fÃ¼r 40 â¬ und gut is. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile... wenn du dir an deiner Oakley n Glas ruinierst wirds nochmal richtig teuer. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Evil Eye Pro, hatte vorher ne Alpina und da liegen Welten dazwischen. Mag sein dass das bei der Oakley und der Adidas ebenso sein wird, aber das werd ich wohl nie rausfinden, denn wie gesagt, 500 â¬ is mir definitiv zuviel.


----------



## n70tester (12. April 2006)

momentan fahr ich dieBrille von Tchibo vor 3 Wochen und die ist perfekt. Sind schon ne Menge kleiner Steine draufgeflogen und immer noch kein Kratzer.

Kostenpunkt: 3.99 â¬!!!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2006)

@n70tester:

Dann mach mal ein Clip-In drauf... oder kauf Gläser mit Korrektur......

.. Das nächste mal den Threadtitel lesen, denken und dann posten...


----------



## Duke Lion (12. April 2006)

> momentan fahr ich dieBrille von Tchibo vor 3 Wochen und die ist perfekt. Sind schon ne Menge kleiner Steine draufgeflogen und immer noch kein Kratzer.
> 
> Kostenpunkt: 3.99 !!!!!!



Da hat man dich übel abgezogen, bei Aldi Süd gibt es nächste Woche Radbrillen für 1,99!

Ernsthaft, spar dir doch bitte solche Beiträge, oder versuch mal den Jungs & Mädels im Leichtbau Forum klar zu machen dass es auch Baumarkt Fullys für 149 tun!


----------



## HaJo_Fr (12. April 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft, spar dir doch bitte solche Beiträge, oder versuch mal den Jungs & Mädels im Leichtbau Forum klar zu machen dass es auch Baumarkt Fullys für 149 tun!



Warum ist das nur ein Forum für Profis oder die es sein wollen? Wenn er mit der TCM-Brille zufrieden ist, ist es doch seine Sache! 

Hajo


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2006)

Der nächste der den Titel nicht lesen kann.

Hier gehts um Brillen für BRILLENTRÄGER ! 

Die brauchen entweder Brillen mit einem Korrektur-Clip In oder Brillen für welche es Gläser mit Korrektur gibt.

Und beides ist bei seiner super-duper-TCM-Brille nicht gegeben...


----------



## kinnbremse_II (12. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nicht alle Beiträge zum Thema lesen können, bin aber selber Brillen- und Kontaktlinsenträger (-8,25 Diop., - 2,50 Hornhautverkrümmung). Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ab einer gewissen Sehschwäche (i. d. R. - 6,0 Dioptrin) einfach keine optischen Gläser in Bikebrillen eingeschliffen werden können. Wenn hier jemand andere Erfahrungen hat, wäre ich für ne Info sehr dankbar.

Ansonsten: Kontaktlinsen!!!! Fahre immer mit Linsen und bin heilfroh darüber. Und solange genug Tränenflüssigkeit vorhanden ist, geht auch alles glatt.

Als Brille kann ich Smith-Brillen empfehlen. Die sind zwar auch nicht günstig, werden aber grundsätzlich mit drei Gläsersets verkauft, gute Passform (auch nach 3 Jahren noch) und die Qualität der Gläser ist wirklich super.

http://www.smithsport.com/products/sunglass/interchangeable_catalyst.html)

Zum Thema TCM-Brille: meine bessere Hälfte hat die auch probiert und hat sich nach kurzer Zeit entnervt eine Alpina zugelegt. Also vergesst den Scheiß.

Greetz
KB


----------



## n70tester (12. April 2006)

man kann doch davon ausgehen, das hier Kontaktlinsen genutzt werden da ich auf Seite 7 keine Einsätze für Brillengläser gesehen habe.


@ TCM

ich meine auch die Graue und  nicht die schwarze Brille von vor ca.4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (12. April 2006)

man kann doch davon ausgehen, das hier *keine* Kontaktlinsen genutzt werden da *der Titel "Brillen für Brillenträger"* *heißt und man beim Einsatz von Kontaktlinsen keine spezielle Brille braucht.*


----------



## kinnbremse_II (12. April 2006)

Eben drum. Ich weiss wirklich wovon ich rede. Habe fast 15 Jahre ne Menge Spocht mit meiner Brille betrieben und diverse blöde Situationen erlebt. Und deswegen der Tipp: versucht Linsen, wenn es nicht an gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen scheitert (die berühmte Tränenflüssigkeit o. ä.). Beschlagene Gläser, sonstige schlechte Sicht usw. ist mit Linsen weniger dramatisch, weil Du die Brille halt abnehmen kannst, zumindest Uphill. Vom größeren Sichtfeld will ich gar nicht reden und sonstigen Problem, wie Wimpern die am Clip wischen usw. Und wenn die Brille im Ar.... ist, kannste zumindest ohne weiterfahren.

Und außerdem sind Linsen erheblich günstiger. 

Also: einfach mal zu Fielmann gegangen, Sichtstärke prüfen lassen und Linsen testen. Und an das Einsetzen gewöhnt man sich wirklich schnell.

Ahoi auch
KB


----------



## Skytalker (12. April 2006)

kinnbremse_II schrieb:
			
		

> Eben drum. Ich weiss wirklich wovon ich rede. Habe fast 15 Jahre ne Menge Spocht mit meiner Brille betrieben und diverse blöde Situationen erlebt. Und deswegen der Tipp: versucht Linsen, wenn es nicht an gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen scheitert (die berühmte Tränenflüssigkeit o. ä.). Beschlagene Gläser, sonstige schlechte Sicht usw. ist mit Linsen weniger dramatisch, weil Du die Brille halt abnehmen kannst, zumindest Uphill. Vom größeren Sichtfeld will ich gar nicht reden und sonstigen Problem, wie Wimpern die am Clip wischen usw. Und wenn die Brille im Ar.... ist, kannste zumindest ohne weiterfahren.
> 
> Und außerdem sind Linsen erheblich günstiger.
> 
> ...




Nur doof wenn die stärksten weichen Kontaktlinsen noch 1-2 Dioptrion zu schwach sind   und harte Linsen sind echt übel finde ich.
Naja aber mit dem Kompromiss von 1Dioptrin weniger muss ich wohl auch zufrieden sein bei so einer Stärke. 
Aber stimmt schon vom Komfort her sind Linsen schon top und wohl die beste Alternative wenn man sie verträgt.


----------



## kinnbremse_II (12. April 2006)

Das ist bei Linsen meisten so. Ich habe bei meiner Brille - 10 Dioptrin und bei meine Linsen - 8,5. Kann beim besten Willen keine Unterschiede feststellen. Habe mich deswg. auch schon mit meinem Optiker unterhalten und die meinten, dass Unterschiede von max. 2 Dioptrin zw. Brille und Linsen nix ungewöhnliches seien. Und so blöd es klingt, mit Linsen sieht man anders als mit Brillen (Thema Sichtfeld). 
Weiche vs. harte Linsen: hier gibts seit Jahren die sog. torensischen Linsen, sind weiche Linsen, die auch starke Hornhautverkrümmung ausgleichen. Da ich das Problem habe, kann ich nur sagen: klappt wunderbar. 

Greetz

KB


----------



## Skytalker (13. April 2006)

kinnbremse_II schrieb:
			
		

> Weiche vs. harte Linsen: hier gibts seit Jahren die sog. torensischen Linsen, sind weiche Linsen, die auch starke Hornhautverkrümmung ausgleichen. Da ich das Problem habe, kann ich nur sagen: klappt wunderbar.



Jo solche hab ich auch klappt wunderbar, von harten Linsen bei starker Hornhautverkrümmung kann ich echt nur abraten, da leidet der Tragekomfort schon deutlich.


----------



## kleinbiker (14. April 2006)

Hi,

ich hab meine Oakley seit fast vier Jahren und bin immer noch TOP zufrieden. Keine Kratzer, keine Brüche, kein garnichts, einfach nur TOP. Hat zwar damals irgendwas um die 250  gekostet, aber ich habe davor auch eine SwissEye und eine Adidas gehabt. Kein Vergleich zu meiner Oakley. Würde ich jeder Zeit wieder kaufen!  
Meine vorherige Adidas hatte auch schon 400 DM gekostet, das ist ja auch schon mal etwas. 

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (14. April 2006)

Hallo ! 

Ich bin von Kontaktlinsen zurück auf Brille mit Korrektur. 
Warum? 
Preiswert- eher nicht Tages Linsen 60 Eur (Torisch)Alle paar Monate Nachschub kaufen.....das wird teuer. 
Einsetzen unter wiedrigen Bedungungen mitten im Wald im Zelt kaum Licht, Hände evtl. nur schlecht waschbar etc. Selbst bei Marathons mit Toiletten und Spiegeln geht das eher schwer. 

Dann das Wiederherausnehmen - siehe oben.

Natürlich sind Kontaktlinsen super: Man Brille abnehmen und sieht trotzdem was. Das Blickfeld ist perfekt.

Trotzdem ist eine Brille aufzusetzen viel einfacher und auf längere Sicht doch preiswerter wie ich finde.


----------



## walvis (24. April 2006)

Da ich American Football spiele hatte ich zuerst eine Oakley M Frame mit geschliffenen Glaesern die aber abd und zu zerbroeselt ist - eine gute loesung war dann eine Sziols Basketball Brille - Dort bezahlt man ca 100 Euro inklusive Schliff - allerdings kommt nicht jeder damit zurecht da die Brille wie eine Taucherbrille anliegt und wenn zu eng, Druckspuren hinterlassen kann. Allerdings ist sie sehr stabil...


----------



## raymund (25. April 2006)

kinnbremse_II schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe nicht alle Beiträge zum Thema lesen können, bin aber selber Brillen- und Kontaktlinsenträger (-8,25 Diop., - 2,50 Hornhautverkrümmung). Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ab einer gewissen Sehschwäche (i. d. R. - 6,0 Dioptrin) einfach keine optischen Gläser in Bikebrillen eingeschliffen werden können. Wenn hier jemand andere Erfahrungen hat, wäre ich für ne Info sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...



Die Rodenstock Proact ist uneingeschränkt verglasbar, während bei Evil-Eye & Co. meist bei ca. 3-4 Dioptiren Schluss ist.

Gruß
Raymnd


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (25. April 2006)

Haben die Kontaktlinsenbefürworter hier eigentlich keine Probleme mit Dreck im Auge etc.? Ich meine bei schönem Wetter passiert da wenig, aber was ist wenns mal so richtig dreckig wird ?
Also ich glaube das Kontaktlinsen nicht für jedes Wetter die richtige Lösung sind. Ich habe jetzt schon von vielen Leuten gehört dass Dreck in den Augen poblematisch werden kann...


----------



## DerTeufel (6. Mai 2006)

Ich bin grad Kontaktlinsen am testen, hab welche seit Donnerstag. Einsetzen war kein Thema, in 5 sec waren die Dinger drin, rausnehmen dauert noch n bißchen länger.

Pro:
- Kein Beschlagen, großes Blickfeld, auch ohne Brille noch gute Sicht

Contra:
- Auf Dauer ziemlich teuer, unterwegs gerade für Anfänger ohne Spiegel und mit schmutzigen Händen unmöglich die Dinger rein oder rauszukriegen

Ich hab die Linsen eben auf ner Tour angehabt, und es ist ein absoluter Traum, allerdings nur solange man die Dinger nicht unterwegs rausnehmen muss. Wobei ich die Linsen nicht primär zum Biken haben will, ich werd mir wahrscheinlich so Tageslinsen machen lassen, die zieh ich an wenn ich Bock drauf hab und abends schmeiss ich sie weg, beim nächsten Mal gibts frische.


----------



## Spade (16. Mai 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> R+H Homepage: http://www.rh-brillenglas.de/sports-fassungen.phtml
> 
> für diese Brillen soll es auf jeden Fall Gläser geben. Oakley liefert soweit ich weiß für alle Modelle Gläser mit korrektur.
> 
> ...



Allerdings nur bis -3,5


----------



## roeb (22. Mai 2006)

So war eben mal beim Optiker da ich auch ein geplagter Brillenträger bin  (-3,0)

Variante 1:
Eine Oakley, Gestell 120 Eur + Gläser 250 Eur

Variante 2:
Adidas mit clip ... allerdings fand ich den Preis nicht sehr nett, dafür das man sie quasi nur beim radfahren tragen kann.

Veriante 3:
Ich sah beim verlassen des Ladens nen Regal mit Nike Brillen und hab dort gleich ein schönes Objekt gesehen: Gestell 90 Euro und das die Gläser nicht gekrümt sind bezahl ich nur ein normales schleifen/lasern für 40 Euro. Damit habe ich ne Brille die auch sehr gut Alltagstauglich ist und durch ihre Bauform auch sehr winddicht abschliesst und dabei sehr günstig ist.

Contra: Keine Wechselgläser und man muss mit der Tönung von Nike einverstanden sein, sonst kostet es nochmal 100 eur mehr für neue Gläser 

Ich werd die Tage mal nen Bild reinstellen und nen Praxisbericht schreiben


----------



## Spade (22. Mai 2006)

Interessant!
Könnte auch eine Alternative für mich werden!



			
				StadtPomeranze schrieb:
			
		

> So war eben mal beim Optiker da ich auch ein geplagter Brillenträger bin  (-3,0)
> 
> Variante 1:
> Eine Oakley, Gestell 120 Eur + Gläser 250 Eur
> ...


----------



## bergsocke (22. Mai 2006)

Rodenstock hat zur Zeit eine Aktion, da gibts die Proact für 199,- Euro.
Habe die Anzeige in der Bike gesehen und gleich bei meinem Optiker nachgefragt, der mir dies bestätigte. Für diesen Preis, hätte ich mir eine anfertigen lassen, 
aber leider bei +6 Dioptrin beidseitig muss ein aufwendigeres Herstellungverfahren angewendet werden, somit wirds nix mit vergünstigter Brille. Mein Optiker hat auch extra nochmal telefonisch nachgefragt, aber da war nix zu machen.

Aber für alle nicht ganz "Blinden" ist dieser Preis schon atraktiv, zumal hier ca. 150 Euro gespart werden.


----------



## onion (23. Mai 2006)

Das mit der 199 Euro Aktion kann ich bestätigen. Läuft aber nicht mehr so lange. Hatte soeben noch probeweise ein auf. Da gibt es sogar ein Modell was normal Verglasbar ist also ohne Krümmung. Sieht aber etwas seltsam aus.
Weiß jemand ob es für die ProAct Brillen noch andere Nasenpads gibt? Die scheint mir an der Nase nämlich etwas weit zu sein.

Hier mal ein Link zu den Uvex Brillen. Insbesondere sind ja hier viele (mich eingeschlossen) an den Lightning Modellen interessiert

http://www.uvex-sports.de/uvex/central/sports/resource.nsf/imgref/3C766A77BCADF9A9C1256FA8004D862F/$FILE/sportbrillen_05_06.pdf

Und hier noch ein Link für alle die ne Oakley kaufen wollen:

http://www.brillenladen.de/html/Start.html

Die gibt es da meine ich recht günstig und man kann sie sich nach den eigenen Ansprüchen konfigurieren.(Farben etc.) z.B ne Half Jacket mit optischen Gläsern ab 333 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (24. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab mich nun doch für eine Oakley entschieden, da es bei der nike zu einigen Problemen kam. Durch meine Sehstärke -3 wurden die Gläser so dick das ich mit den wimpern immer an das Glas kam 

Nun hab ich ne Oakley für 250 Eur ... herber Preis aber ich rechne sie gleich teils  als Bday Geschenk ab, da gehts ^^


----------



## Spade (24. Mai 2006)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mich nun doch für eine Oakley entschieden, da es bei der nike zu einigen Problemen kam. Durch meine Sehstärke -3 wurden die Gläser so dick das ich mit den wimpern immer an das Glas kam
> 
> Nun hab ich ne Oakley für 250 Eur ... herber Preis aber ich rechne sie gleich teils  als Bday Geschenk ab, da gehts ^^



Ich verwende die Oakley Half Jacket in Kombi mit Kontaktlinsen. Super Brille  
Allerdings nervt es mich immer die Linsen einzusetzen.


----------



## Duke Lion (24. Mai 2006)

> StadtPomeranze
> Also ich hab mich nun doch für eine Oakley entschieden


 

Welches Model?


----------



## the Grinch (24. Mai 2006)

Für Brillenträger ist die Adidas evil eye+Korrektionsclip echt gut, ist auch vom
Preis her echt o.k und man hat reichlich Wechselgläser und von ca. +/- 4 Dioptrien zu Verglasen und die Gläser mit Stärke würde ich nur Kunststoff ohne Vergütung nehmen, weil die Adidasgläser ja schon Vergütungen aufweisen.


----------



## ottomane (25. Juli 2006)

Mal den Thread wieder aufleben lassen will  
Die Beiträge waren echt Gold Wert (nicht alle, aber die meisten).
Habe mir nun auch eine Brille zugelegt und zwar die:

UVEX Lightning Small mit R+H Gläsern (links 4 Dioptr.+ re.3 Dioptr.).
Kostenpunkt incl.3 Farbigen Scheiben + stabiler Aufbewahrungsbox : 239,- Euro

Hab die Brille nun schon ein paar Mal getragen und bin begeistert.
Ist zwar aufgrund anders geschliffener Gläser die ersten 10 Min.immer ungewohnt aber dann no Problemo  

Kann die Brille echt nur empfehlen, zumindest für alle mit einer nicht zu großen Rumbanuss auf den Schultern.
Dafür gibbet sonst die normale Lightning, die ist etwas größer, kostet aber das selbe (bei Fielmann).

Regards


----------



## MichiP (25. Juli 2006)

> UVEX Lightning Small mit R+H Gläsern (links 4 Dioptr.+ re.3 Dioptr.).
> Kostenpunkt incl.3 Farbigen Scheiben + stabiler Aufbewahrungsbox : 239,- Euro
> 
> Hab die Brille nun schon ein paar Mal getragen und bin begeistert.
> ...



gleiches Model andere Stärke bin auch mehr als zufrieden und kann die Brille nur weiter empfehlen.

greetz


----------



## swe68 (25. Juli 2006)

ich habe auch die Lightning Small - waswaren bei Dir denn für Scheiben dabei? Ich habe nur zwei!


----------



## ottomane (26. Juli 2006)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch die Lightning Small - waswaren bei Dir denn fÃ¼r Scheiben dabei? Ich habe nur zwei!



Normalerweise sind auch nur 2 Scheiben dabei (lt.meinem Fielmann HÃ¤ndler), er selber hat aber noch eine Wechselscheibe mit drauf gelegt (ohne Mehrkosten).
Hab jetzt eine relativ dunkle, eine orange Farbene (fÃ¼r Nebel) und eine ganz leicht gelbliche Scheibe.
Sind alle drei im Uvex Katalog abgebildet, mehr gibt es auch nicht fÃ¼r das Model.
Die 3Â´te Scheibe hÃ¤tte Normalerweise 20 â¬ gekostet


----------



## friesengeist70 (29. Juli 2006)

moin,
ich finde das zum teil echt ne abzocke, ich zb. hab mir letztes jahr die adidas evil eye gekauft. kostenpunkt mit gutschein vom optiker und korrekturclip, 170 tacken. bei dem angebot ist nur ein paar glÃ¤ser (orange) dabei gewesen. jetzt wollt ich mir neue glÃ¤ser kaufen, in klar und dunkle verspiegelte. alleine fÃ¼r die klaren glÃ¤ser soll man schon 30 â¬uros hinblÃ¤ttern, ich finde die wissen schon wo sie es sich besorgen kÃ¶nnen.

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (31. März 2007)

Hallo, ich hoffe mal,

dass es zu dem Thema nicht schon wieder neue Threads gibt.

Von daher nur eine Verständnisfrage zu Uvex Lightning:

Das Modell ist offiziell nicht mehr bei UVEX im Programm, aber nachdem ich mir die Hacken abgelaufen habe (die meisten Optikerläden sind unwillig und empfehlen Kontaktlinsen, damit bin ich aber definitiv durch), habe ich jetzt eins aufgetrieben. Es werden offenbar doch die Korrekturgläser in einen relativ "normalen" Rahmen eingepasst. Wo ist das Problem dabei?
Haben die Gläser trotzdem eine starke Krümmung, oder warum müssen teure Spezialgläser eingepasst werden. Beim Optiker hatte ich leider nur einen Willi, der sich erkundigen wollte, aber bevor ich mich bequatschen lasse, möchte ich lieber vorinformiert sein. (ich habe -3,75/-4,25, also außen ziemlich dicke Gläser)

Falls sich inzwischen optimalere Modelle aufgetan haben (dieser Thread ist ja nun schon etwas älter), bin ich auch gerne für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (31. März 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:
			
		

> (ich habe -3,75/-4,25, also außen ziemlich dicke Gläser)




Den Thread hatte ich schon gesucht... 

Habe mir vor einigen Wochen auch endlich eine Sportbrille zugelegt, ist die Evil Eye Explorer L geworden, mit Optikeinsatz, verglast mit -5,5/-13,0 Dioptrien!! 

Es geht also, man muss nur wollen und nicht nur die Katalogangaben lesen, liebe Optiker!!!


Bin zufrieden nur die klaren Scheiben für nochmal ~30 extra werd ich wohl noch brauchen, da ich oft von der Schicht auch mal im Dunkeln heimfahre.


----------



## Spade (31. März 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Den Thread hatte ich schon gesucht...
> 
> Habe mir vor einigen Wochen auch endlich eine Sportbrille zugelegt, ist die Evil Eye Explorer L geworden, mit Optikeinsatz, verglast mit -5,5/-13,0 Dioptrien!!
> 
> ...



WOW! -13,0 Dioptren? Mein Optiker kapitulierte bei -6,0  
Allerdings wollte ich Kunstoffgläser für meine Oakley Half Jacket.


----------



## theich (28. April 2007)

Servus, ihr blindbiker!

ich habe mich in der letzten Stunde durch dieses Forum gekämpft und habe nun
eine Entscheidung getroffen, für die Zweite würde ich gerne eure Meinung hören.

1) Meine geliebte ADIDAS EVIL EYE pro, mit CLIPON landet bei e-bay. 
    Ich war mit der Brille und Kontaktlinsen total zufrieden. 
    Leider vertrage ich keine Linsen mehr und habe mir den Clip machen lassen.
    Dieser Clip ist eine Zumutung, kleines Sehfeld, optische Verzerrung auch mit
    Spezialgläser,  ständiger Schmierfilm durch Wimpernkontakt.


2) Bitte um Entscheidungshilfe!

a)   RODENSTOCK PROACT 2 
      mit Korrekturgläser (-3,75) und Colormatic 30%orange - 75% bernstein
      bei meinem Lieblingsoptiker 280,-- Euronen
      Leider schneidet diese Brille in den Tests beim Windschutz nicht so toll ab.

b)   UVEX LIGHTNING (small)
      Gestell  80,--
      + Gläser
      Gesamtpreis ca. 180,--
      Testsieger bei Warentest und BIKE

HILFE WAS SOLL ICH TUN?


----------



## hai-nik (30. April 2007)

noch mal überdenken und hier schauen:http://www.swisseye.de/html/modell_vision.html


----------



## bergsocke (30. April 2007)

hai-nik schrieb:


> noch mal überdenken und hier schauen:http://www.swisseye.de/html/modell_vision.html




Der Preis ist Heiß, die Brille schaut dazu auch noch super aus.

Wie bist du mit dem Windschutz zufrieden?
Wie funktionierts genau, ist die getönte Scheibe nur angeklipst und kann hochgeklappt werden.
Oder sind die Korrekturgläser eingeklipst?

Ist das Sehfeld ausreichend groß. Bei meiner Adidas ist es wirklich eine Zumutung  

vg bergsocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hai-nik (30. April 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Der Preis ist Heiß, die Brille schaut dazu auch noch super aus.
> 
> Wie bist du mit dem Windschutz zufrieden?
> Wie funktionierts genau, ist die getönte Scheibe nur angeklipst und kann hochgeklappt werden.
> ...


kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau sagen,da ich das modell "stingray" besitze, mit dem ich aber sehr zufrieden bin. bei der vision sieht es aber so aus,als ob der optikclip sehr groß und das sehfeld demzufolge weit wäre. außerdem scheint der clip relativ weit vom auge enfernt-also weniger wimpernkontakt


----------



## theich (30. April 2007)

Servus, vielleicht hilft der Link um Mountainbike test weiter (allerdings ohne vision), so wie´s aussieht ist die Vision zwar praktisch für kurze Lichtblicke, aber die Vorsatzgläser scheinen doch vor Fahrtantritt gewechselt werden zu müssen. Ich glaub ich tendier zur UVEX Lightning, hab mir die beim ptiker angesehen, macht einen guten Eindruck. Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell, evtl. gleich Erstzglöser dazukaufen.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sportbrillenmitkorrekturglaesern.96224.htm


----------



## hai-nik (1. Mai 2007)

theich schrieb:


> Servus, vielleicht hilft der Link um Mountainbike test weiter (allerdings ohne vision), so wie´s aussieht ist die Vision zwar praktisch für kurze Lichtblicke, aber die Vorsatzgläser scheinen doch vor Fahrtantritt gewechselt werden zu müssen. Ich glaub ich tendier zur UVEX Lightning, hab mir die beim ptiker angesehen, macht einen guten Eindruck. Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell, evtl. gleich Erstzglöser dazukaufen.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sportbrillenmitkorrekturglaesern.96224.htm


wieso glaubst du,daß man bei der swisseye vision die getönten gläser vor fahrtantritt wechseln müßte? du wechselst genauso oft wie bei einer normalen brille ohne optikclip.


----------



## theich (1. Mai 2007)

Ja klar, aber ich glaube dass der Aufsatz nicht besonders praktisch ist. Leider sieht man das in der Beschreibung nicht so gut. Ich lass mich aber gerne überzeugen.


----------



## hai-nik (1. Mai 2007)

ich finde eigentlich gerade den aufsatz sehr praktisch,da man unterwegs auch oft in situationen kommt,wo man lieber ohne getönte gläser sehen möchte. ich denke da mal an wechselnde lichtverhältnisse (schattiger wald,nebel,evt einbrechende dämmerung, karten lesen, reparaturen usw.) meine kumpels ohne fehlsichtigkeit setzen dann einfach mal die brille ab- ich stehe dann im dunkeln....


----------



## theich (1. Mai 2007)

Ich hab gerade 4 Optiker in meiner Nähe ausfindig gemacht, die SWISSEYE führen, ich werd mir das Teil mal vor Ort ansehen. Fazit: Rodenstock teuer, Uvex lightning Auslaufmodell, Swisseye alternativ. Ich denke unser Problem besteht darin, dass wir blindbiker 4 Probleme gleichzeitig lösen müssen.
1) ICH WILL SEHEN WO ICH HINFAHRE
2) ICH WILL KEINE 300 EURO AUSGEBEN
3) ICH MAG KEINEN WIND IM AUG
4) ICH MUSS AUF WECHSELNDE BELICHTUNG REAGIEREN KÖNNEN


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. Mai 2007)

Ich habe, nachdem ich mich durch die diversen Threads gekämpft habe, mir jetzt auch die UVEX Lightning geholt:

Die optischen Gläser für meine Stärke waren von den Kosten her ein Witz (viel billiger als ich gedacht habe), man hat ein sehr weites Sichtfeld, weil die Gläser komplett in den Rahmen eingesetzt werden (auf jeden Fall sieht man mehr als mit den kleinen Glubschaugen-Einsätzen, die innen eingeclipst werden, wie bei anderen Modellen). 
Die verschieden getönten Wechselgläser können einfach ausgetauscht oder ganz weggelassen werden.
Die Brille macht einen sehr soliden und hochwertigen Eindruck, und wird sicherlich bei einem Sturz etc. so einiges aushalten.
Ich denke, auch fürs Skifahren etc. wird die Brille sehr gut geeignet sein, weil der Windschutz optimal ist.


----------



## theich (5. Mai 2007)

Was haben denn Deine Gläser gekostet?
Optik XXX in München, eigentlich ein Apollo / Fielmann Konkurrent wollte 170Euronen für entspiegelte, versiegelte Kunststoffgläser, mit ca 100 für das Gestell wars dann doch zu teuer. Habe nun das Angebot von meinem Hausoptiker angenommen: Rodenstock + Colormatic 180,00 (Liste 350)
Bin gespannt, ob die den Preis Wert ist.


----------



## bergsocke (5. Mai 2007)

hab mich diese Woche vom Optiker zu den Rodenstock Sportbrillen beraten lassen.
Bei +6 Dpt. kommt nur die Proact1 in Frage. Die Brille sitzt super gut, besser als viele andere, ich hatte aber bedenken wegen dem Windschutz.
Mir wurde angeboten die Brille mitzunehmen und kurz zu testen, was ich auch dann bei einer kurzen Abfahrt gemacht habe.
Fazit: Der Windschutz ist schlecht, für mich nicht akzeptabel, weil bei mir die Augen sehr schnell zu tränen anfangen.
Ansonsten wäre es ein gute Brille, wo die gleiche Glasqualität eingebaut wäre wie bei meiner normalen Brille, also sehr dünn geschliffene Gläser. 

weiß jemand, ob die swisseye vision mit meiner Stärke von +6,0 verglast werden kann (clip)

vg bergsocke


----------



## hai-nik (5. Mai 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> hab mich diese Woche vom Optiker zu den Rodenstock Sportbrillen beraten lassen.
> Bei +6 Dpt. kommt nur die Proact1 in Frage. Die Brille sitzt super gut, besser als viele andere, ich hatte aber bedenken wegen dem Windschutz.
> Mir wurde angeboten die Brille mitzunehmen und kurz zu testen, was ich auch dann bei einer kurzen Abfahrt gemacht habe.
> Fazit: Der Windschutz ist schlecht, für mich nicht akzeptabel, weil bei mir die Augen sehr schnell zu tränen anfangen.
> ...


schick mal eine mail an http://www.swisseye.de/html/kontakt.html -die antworten schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theich (5. Mai 2007)

Stimmt die ProAct 1 ist durch den geraden Aufbau nur bedingt empfehlenswert.
Die ProAct 2 ist stärker gewölbt und schließt besser ab, mit meinen -3,75 komm ich da grad noch hin. Wie das in der Praxis aussieht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## bergsocke (9. Mai 2007)

hai-nik schrieb:


> schick mal eine mail an http://www.swisseye.de/html/kontakt.html -die antworten schnell.



kann die Seite nicht öffnen  
auch nicht, wenn ich zuerst die Startseite von Swisseye aufrufe  

könnt ihr das mal testen, obs bei euch auch so ist
Danke !!

vg bergsocke


----------



## theich (9. Mai 2007)

Servus, stimmt die Seite ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar.
Versuchs mal per email an
[email protected]


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hab jetzt den Threat nicht von vorne bis hinten gelesen, daher schreib ich mal meinen Tipp hier rein: 

Rudy Project Brillen! Die sind top. Ich fahr meine mit Orangenen Gläsern, die lassen im Frühling das bisschen Grün gleich viel stärker hervorstechen. Der Clou: Man kann die Farbgläser vorne hoch klappen und fährt dann nur mit den mit sehstärke versehenen normalen Gläsern. Ebenfalls ist der Windschutz gut, ich habe ziemlich weinerliche Augen aber mit dieser Brille - kein Problem. Lass dich am besten vom Optiker beraten und nicht vom Fahrradhändler, denn bei Sehschwäche bist du da besser beraten! Übrigens achte nicht so auf das Aussehen, Radbrillen sehen einfach nicht gut aus :|


----------



## hai-nik (10. Mai 2007)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Threat nicht von vorne bis hinten gelesen, daher schreib ich mal meinen Tipp hier rein:
> 
> Rudy Project Brillen! Die sind top. Ich fahr meine mit Orangenen Gläsern, die lassen im Frühling das bisschen Grün gleich viel stärker hervorstechen. Der Clou: Man kann die Farbgläser vorne hoch klappen und fährt dann nur mit den mit sehstärke versehenen normalen Gläsern. Ebenfalls ist der Windschutz gut, ich habe ziemlich weinerliche Augen aber mit dieser Brille - kein Problem. Lass dich am besten vom Optiker beraten und nicht vom Fahrradhändler, denn bei Sehschwäche bist du da besser beraten! Übrigens achte nicht so auf das Aussehen, Radbrillen sehen einfach nicht gut aus :|


vergleich mal die preise der rudy projekt brillen mit denen der swisseye modelle-da liegen aus unerfindlichen gründen welten dazwischen....


----------



## NoBseHz (11. Mai 2007)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit den Swisseye Brillen von daher kann ich nichts zu deren Güte sagen, aber Sicherheit geht vor und von daher schaue ich nicht so auf den Preis bei solchen Sachen. Dann lieber bei der Schaltung sparen und in die Klarsicht investieren!


----------



## theich (12. Mai 2007)

SWISSEYE ist ursprünglich Hersteller von Schieß- und Schutzbrillen.
Über Qualität und Sicherheit brauchst du dir bei denen keine Sorgen machen.
Für Rudy und Oakley zahlst du auf jeden Fall den Kultstatus mit.

Hier hilft nur eines: beim Optiker ausprobieren, für ein Modell entscheiden, gute Gläser anfertigen lassen, zahlen!


----------



## NoBseHz (14. Mai 2007)

Jo so hab ich das auch gemacht. Dass Rudy jedoch so nen Status hat wie Oakley war mir total unbekannt ^^


----------



## N3C0 (14. Mai 2007)

hallo miteinander!
ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden, nachdem ich mich schlau gelesen  und einige modelle probiert habe!

eigentlich war die entscheidung auf die evil eye pro gefallen, doch als ich die brille beim optiker auf der nase hatte, musste ich feststellen das meine wimpern mit dem clip-in in berührung kommen. da war das ding eigentlich für mich gegessen, da ich das geld für die teuren r&h gläser leider nicht übrig habe.

dann kamen hier im thread einige hinweise auf die uvex lightning pro und ich habe sie mir mal zu fielmann kommen lassen und vorhin aufprobiert. sie sitzt echt gut und gefällt mir optisch auch sehr. allerdings passierte genau das was hier auch schon verkündet wurde: inkompetente beratung und letztendlich verwirrung des kunden. 
als ich dem verkäufer erklärte was dies für eine brille sei (direktverglasung und einsatzweck) meinte er sofort, dass es nicht ginge meine gläser (ich hab -2 dioptrin) in die fassung einzusetzen, da sie nicht richtig halten würden und ich zusätzlich durch die krümmung der gläser probleme mit der sicht bekäme (verzerrungen, von denen andere ja auch schon berichtet haben beim tragen der evil eye).

jetzt bin ich leider total verwirrt, da meine entscheidung eigentlich auf die uvex gefallen ist und der preis auch recht attraktiv ist. aber was ist an der sache mit den sehbeinträchtigungen? kann mir da jemand viell. erfahrungsberichte zukommen lassen bzw. einschätzen was an der aussage des "fachmanns" dran ist?

ich will das nicht wahr haben *g* das wäre besonders ärgerlich, wenn diese brille auch nichts wäre...

vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theich (15. Mai 2007)

Hi, such dir einfach einen Optiker der mit Sportbrillen Erfahrung hat. Das erkennst du daran, dass verschiedene Hersteller und Modelle angeboten werden. Vernutlich musst du da ein bischen suchen. Uvex und korrekt eingeschliffene Gläser sollten kein Problem sein. Bei Fielmann, Apollo, usw. oder "da muss ich mal im Katalog nachsehen" solltest du das Weite suchen. Besorg dir ein Foto deiner Wunschbrille und frag danach, anhand der Antworten wirst du schnell feststellen, ob der Opti Ahnung hat. 
PS: auf meine Rodenstock ProAct warte ich noch.


----------



## haaribaer (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich nun auch 2 Stunden mit (reichlich Studentenfutter  ) durch den gesamten Thread gelesen. Bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach einer Fahrradbrille für mich da ich bisher noch eine billige ohne Stärke habe. Bei mir ist zum Glück nämlich nur ein Auge schlecht  , allerdings eine starke Hornhautverkrümmung (-3 Dioptrin Zylinder).  

Mein Optiker meinte, daß mit diesem Wert an geschliffene Gläser für gebogene Brillen (Bsp. Adidas Evil) nicht zu denken sei wg. Verzehrungungen außen. Habe bei R+H und Oakley nachgefragt und die Info erhalten, daß meine Werte möglich sind. Oakley will allerdings dann 240 für die Gläser haben (M-Frame). Bei R+H soll ich mich einfach an den Optiker wenden.

Mein Optiker hat mir allerdings das Clip-In für Adidas angeboten. Wegen meiner Werte soll es allerdings 179 kosten! Er hat mir aber auch angeboten, es zum halben Preis zurück zu nehmen falls ich nicht mit dem Teil zurecht komme (dann würde ich das Teil quasi für 90 in die Tonne kloppen). Clip-In wäre zu geschliffenen Gläsern also kein so großer Unterschied für mich. Und meine normale Brille kostet bei mir sonst auch immer um die 130 für Gläser + Gestell. Bin also teure Gläser gewohnt.  

Meine Frage ist daher, ob jemand Erfahrung mit Clip-In UND eingeschliffenen Gläsern hat? Wo sind die Verzehrungen stärker und wie drücken die sich bei eingeschliffenen Gläsern aus? Ist der Rand unscharf?

@Theis: So wie ich das beim Optiker gesehen habe gibt es 2 verschiedene Clips von Adidas in verschiedenen Größen (oder nicht?). Hattest du vielleicht die Kleinen erwischt?

@ gt-liebhaber: Hattest du denn überhaupt keine Verzehrungen bei den Werten? Da frage ich mich sonst wirklich warum die Hersteller immer nur bis max. 4 Dioptrin gehen/empfehlen?

Danke und viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2007)

@haaribaer

Ich hatte mal ne Addidas mit Clipsystem.
Ich selbst würde davon abraten. Meine Erfahrungen liegen allerdings auch schon 3 Jahre zurück. Sicher hat sich auf dem Gebiet was getan.
Deinen Optiker kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen.


> Wegen meiner Werte soll es allerdings 179 kosten!


Die Brille ist teuer! Der clip aber nicht. Die Gläser sitzen normal vor Deinem Auge und sind nicht gebogen. Von daher sind das ganz einfache Gläser.

Mal zu den Nachteilen der Brille:
Bei meiner hat der Clip immer ein wenig an den gebogenen Gläsern geschliffen und das Glas beschädigt. Was aber nicht wirklich wild ist.
Den größten Nachteil hatte ich allerdings  ab September wenn es etwas kühler wurde. Dann beschlägt nähmlich alles im Bereich zwischen Clip und Brillenglas beim stehen bleiben. Und das ging bei mir nicht so schnell wieder weg. Du fährst los und alles außer im Clipbereich ist frei. 

Ich bin einfach ein wenig umhergeschlichen und hab mir Sonnenbrillenmodelle  mit Guter Passform und leicht gebogenen Gläsern gesucht. Gefunden hab ich eine Replay. Mit Gläsern in Sehstärke 170 Euro inkl. Gestell. Das waren dann 120  für die Gläser. Such Dir ne Brille die auch schon von selbst gebogen aber rel. gerade Gläser hat. Mit verschwommen oder so gibt es keine Probleme. Du drehst ja Deine Augen beim fahren nicht unnatürlich weit. Das meiste machst ja doch mit dem Kopf. 

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, mach ich mal nen Bild. Ach so, hab die Brille jetzt seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## haaribaer (24. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, Steppenwolf-RM.
 Mit 179 meinte ich nur den Clip, die Brille kommt noch einmal extra dazu. Daher fand ich das so extrem teuer!!  (Am Anfang sprach er auch erst von ca. 60 für den Clip). 

Replay kenne ich noch nicht, aber wenn du mal ein Foto online stellen könntest wäre ich sehr dankbar für die Hilfe. Werde ansonsten einfach noch einmal versuchen andere Optiker in meiner Umgebung zu finden und mich weiter beraten lassen. Die UVEX Lightning soll ja auch gut sein, online habe ich dafür ein Angebot für 200 bekommen inkl. meiner extremen Stärke.

VIele Grüße und allzeit gute Fahrt,  

Markus


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. Mai 2007)

haaribaer schrieb:
			
		

> @ gt-liebhaber: Hattest du denn Ã¼berhaupt keine Verzehrungen bei den Werten? Da frage ich mich sonst wirklich warum die Hersteller immer nur bis max. 4 Dioptrin gehen/empfehlen?




Wie Steppenwolf-RM auch schon schrieb, ich habe ein Clipin drin, das sind ganz normale GlÃ¤ser in dem Clipin.
Die Nachteile unterschreibe ich einfach mal,mit meinen nun sehr dicken GlÃ¤sern liegt die getÃ¶nte AuÃenscheibe auch immer am Clipin an, das Beschlagen kenne ich auch, hab mir aber noch nicht gemerkt, wann das auftritt.

Eingeschliffene gebogene GlÃ¤ser ala R+H wÃ¼rden doch den Sinn einer Sportbrille zerstÃ¶ren? Ich nutze die Brille beim Biken, Wassersport, Laufen zu jeder Tages-und Nachtzeit - da wechselt man die GlÃ¤serfarben auch mal(dunkel, orange, klar). - Ich bevorzuge also die Clipin-LÃ¶sung.
Mich stÃ¶rten nÃ¤mlich auch immer dieses Fliegenzeugs, was abends, nachts und morgens so unterwegs ist und natÃ¼rlich die trÃ¤nenden Augen, wenns kÃ¼hler ist.
Das ist mit der rundum geschlossenen Sportbrille nicht mehr gegeben.

Habe komplett verglast 249â¬ bezahlt, allerdings Ã¼ber Ebay bei einem VerkÃ¤ufer mit ~9000 positiven Bewertungen, mein Optiker wollte komplett auch so ~400â¬ haben.


----------



## rasinini (10. April 2008)

theich schrieb:


> .....
> Die ProAct 2 ist stärker gewölbt und schließt besser ab, mit meinen -3,75 komm ich da grad noch hin. Wie das in der Praxis aussieht wird sich zeigen.


Wie sieht denn die Praxis aus, mit der ProAct 2?
Taugt sie was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (10. Juni 2008)

Sodele - nachdem mir die Threads sehr gut als Entscheidungshilfe für meine Bikebrille gedient haben, wollte ich noch kurz mein Feedback bzgl. meiner neuen Rudy Project Perception geben. Generell muß ich sagen - ohne die Brille probiert zu haben im Sinne von "auf dem Bike getestet" würde ich keine Entscheidung mehr fällen ...
Die Meinungen hier im Forum waren sehr wichtig, um einen Überblick zu bekommen - beim Optiker bzw. auf dem Bike sind dann allerdings schnell einige Modelle herausgefallen. Nicht weil sie schlecht waren, sondern weil entweder die Paßform *für mich* nicht optimal war oder mehr oder weniger ein Strom an Zugluft hinter der Brille entstand.
Am Ende saß dann die Rudy Project Perception mit Racing Red bzw. Smoke Black Filtern auf der Nase. Der Grund für meine Auswahl:
+ mit - 6.5 Dioptren sehr gut verglasbar
+ sehr gute Paßform der Perception
+ große Bandbreite bzgl. Augenabstand ist gewährleistet
+ sehr gute optische Umsetzung insgesamt (wenig Umgewöhnung durch die 
   Verwölbung)
+ sehr sichere Halterung der Korrekturgläser (obwohl der Clip recht elastisch
   ist)
+ wenig Zugluft hinter den Gläsern
+ kein Beschlagen der Gläser
+ das Hochklappen der Gläser bei der schnellen Umstellung zw. 
   extremen Lichtverhältnissen ist einfach top
+ durch das Entfernen der Gläser spart man sich auf Etappentouren die 
   Zweitbrille
+ sehr schnelles und einfaches Wechseln der Filtergläser
+ top Material +  Vergütungsqualität der Filter (geringer optischer Verlust)
+ sehr gute Ersatzteilversorgung
+ bis auf das Porto kostenloses Replacement-Programm (lohnt sich bei 
    Vielträgern wie mir ...)
+ viel und gute Infos bzw. schnelle Kommunikation seitens RB

Aber es gibt auch hier Schattenseiten:
- wenig alternative Filter (wer das braucht muß zu der Exception greifen ...)
- ich vermisse orange-farbige Filter für die Perception
- nicht ganz billig der Spaß ...

Wichtig sind mir in dem Zusammenhang folgende Punkt aufgefallen:
- der Optiker muß Erfahrungen mit Sportbrillen haben - bei meiner alten 
   Brille hat  ein "gewöhnlicher" Optiker 2x ein neues Glas einpassen müssen,
   bis die Optik gestimmt hat - mein neuer Optiker hat mit Sportbrillen sehr 
   viel Erfahrung - null Probleme
- testen, test testen ... Nur auf eine gute Empfehlung hin kann man keine 
   optimale Brille für die eigene "Rübe" finden ...
- ein Satz Tageskontaktlinsen hilft beim Testen ungemein (wird ggf. vom 
   Optiker gestellt)
- auf sehr gute Gläser mit Oberflächenvergütung achten - nicht am 
   falschen Ende sparen - man hat hier vier Luft/Glas-Flächen und es geht 
   bei nicht vergütetem Glas zuviel verloren.
- Gläser mit höherem Brechungsindex helfen bei stark gekrümmten Brillen, 
   den Verwölbungseffekt in Grenzen zu halten 
- wer eine größere Auswahl der Filter braucht (z.B. die Polar3FX Gläser) der 
   sollte mal in den Staaten shoppen gehen ...

Der Spaß mit einem Satz Filter und guten Gläsern hat mich ca. 260 Eur gekostet (musste mit dem Optiker noch ein wenig reden ...). Ansonsten ist das Perception Gestell auch gerade für rund 110 Eur im Netz zu bekommen und der Optiker vor Ort darf zumindest noch etwas an der Verglasung verdienen - aber wie schon geschrieben. Testen, testen, testen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------

